# 500 led's de 10 mm blancos a 220v



## templas

Hola,

¿existe alguna forma de conectar 500 led's de 10 mm blancos de alta intensidad a corriente alterna de 220v? Son para iluminar un acuario y los datos de dichos led's son:

3.8 v
20 mA

he visto por ahí que ya hay bombillas con led's pero son muy caras y dentro se ven unos cuantos componentes electrónicos. Yo tengo ya los led's de 10 mm y se me ha ocurrido que a lo mejor no resulta muy difícil conectarlos con algunos componentes (no sé, condensadores, resistencias, diodos, etc) directamente al enchufe. Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo.


----------



## Manonline

Podes poner 57 leds en serie con una resistencia de 170ohms y poner la cantidad de estas ramas que quieras en paralelo a la red

sino podes poner 50 leds en serie con una resistencia de 1,5kohms y poner 10 de estas ramas en paralelo... asi tenes los 500 leds funcionando con una caida de 3.8v c/u y 20mA de consumo...

Espero qe te haya servido.
Mano.


----------



## JV

Manonline, tus calculos son correctos para una tension de 220V, pero mas alla de eso, son de alterna, no de continua!! Aparte del echo de destellar a 50Hz (casi imperceptible) esta el echo que en un instante van a tener aplicados la tension maxima que es 311V.

Saludos..


----------



## templas

¿entonces se puede arreglar con algún otro componente por tira, además de la resistencia?


----------



## Nilfred

Usando este esquema podes conectar desde 1 hasta 81 leds de 3,8v en serie.
C1=330nF 400v
C2=100µF 400v
BR1=400v 25mA

Repetir el circuito por cada tira.

Conectar en paralelo no recomiendo porque al quemarse un led en una tira aumenta la corriente en las demás tiras quemandose todas las tiras.

Uno de estos días publicaré unas fotos.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

gracias por el esquema. En realidad no entiendo mucho de electrónica por eso tengo alguna pregunta.

- ¿pasaría 20 mA por led?
- el circuito es de un led, ¿cómo conecto los toros, a continuación del que ya hay?

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred

templas dijo:
			
		

> - ¿pasaría 20 mA por led?


Si. El capacitor C1 determina la corriente que va a circular por los LEDs. Al estar en serie circula la misma corriente por todos los LEDs.



			
				templas dijo:
			
		

> - el circuito es de un led, ¿cómo conecto los toros, a continuación del que ya hay?


Correcto. Uniendo la pata larga de uno con la pata corta del siguiente.

Finalmente las patas que quedaron sueltas: la corta se une con la pata corta del C2 (Condensador 2) que ademas esta marcada con una franja blanca; la larga se une con la pata larga de C2.

BR1 tiene 4 patas marcadas con ~ + ~ -, debes conectar BR1+ con C2+ y BR1- con C2-

Por último: 1 pata (cualquiera) de C1 se conecta con una cualquiera de las 2 BR1~.
Las patas restantes, una de BR1~ y otra de C1, van a 220v; via enchufe o algo seguro.



			
				templas dijo:
			
		

> Entonces si quiero hacer tiras de 50, ¿qué hago por tira para que los led's tengan 3.8 v y 20 mA?


El circuito determina el voltaje (3.8 v) automáticamente, no hay que hacer nada. La corriente (20 mA) la seleccionamos al seleccionar C1.
3.8v × 50 = 190v
Los componentes pedilos así:

C1=Condensador Poliester 330nF 400v -> o más chico: 220nF 400v
C2=Condensador Electrolítico 100µF 350v -> o más grande
BR1=Puente rectificador 400v 1A -> o mas grande

C1 es el componente crítico, los otros pueden variar según se indica.

Como se trabaja con 220v, todas las precauciones del caso, POR FAVOR, nada de partes metálicas expuestas, termocontraibles y pistola encoladora a la orden del día ¿Estamos?


----------



## templas

Ok Nilfred,

No sabes cuánto te agradezco tu tiempo y tu información 

Un abrazo y ya pondré fotos.


----------



## Nilfred

Me tomé el trabajo de armar un cuadro para la selección de C1, así otros pueden aventurarse con otras configuraciones.

Estando tan cerca de los 311v, tengo unas ganas locas de eliminar C1 del circuito, pero no me animo. ¿Alguien hizo la prueba? Serían solo LEDs, nada de resistencias de 5W. ¿Se puede?


----------



## templas

Un millón de gracias a todos 

Por cierto Nilfred, ¿qué componente hay que variar si quiero que por los diodos circule 3.7 v en vez de 3.8 v? es que no sé si será bueno tenerlos trabajando al voltaje límite.

Saludos.


----------



## JV

templas, si los LED son de 3.8V no van a encender a 3.7V, esa es la tension en que trabajan, si los alimentas con mas tension, van a seguir teniendo 3.8V pero nunca le puedes poner de menos. Lo que los hace trabajar olgados o al limite, es la corriente que circula por ellos.

Saludos..


----------



## rampa

No se si les servira. pero aca les adjunto uno que realice en el livewire de 15 leds a 220v.

la resistencia R1 con el condensador C1 hacen bajar algo la tensión y rectificándola un poco, luego cuando pasa por el puente de diodos la rectifica del todo o eso intentamos y luego después pasado por el ultimo condensador C2 ya nos deja una señal plana (casi continua). Luego la resistencia R2 baja algo más la tensión ya casi del todo en continua y los leds en serie pues consumen toda la demás tensión que sobra.

Suerte.


----------



## templas

Hola rampa,

Muchas gracias por tu montaje. ¿Qué ventajas tiene comparado con el de Nilfred? en principio el de Nilfred me parece mejor, porque es válido para más diodos y a la vez más simple de realizar por tener menos componentes, al tiempo que más barato.

Saludos.


----------



## templas

Hola,
ya he montado una tira de 50 led's y se han encendido  pero he comprobado que  en cada led sólo hay 3 voltios, o incluso 2,9 voltios.

¿qué componente tengo que cambiar para que haya 3.8 o 3.7 por led?
y ¿seguro que pasan 20 mA por led?

Muchar gracias por todo


----------



## mcrven

Si el voltaje acusado sobre los LED es de 3V, quiere decir que ese es el voltaje típico para el tipo que tú has utilizado.
Si quieres saber la corriente que pasa por el circuito, simplemente mídela con un tester (amperímetro).

Si los LED son de 3V y los forzas a 3.7V se van a fundir rápido. Son delicados.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## templas

Hola mcrven, los led's son según el fabricante de 3.8 voltios (máximo). A lo mejor sería mejor pornerlos a un poco menos, pero es que el fabricante dice que como mínimo a 3.3 voltios.


----------



## mcrven

Ok templas, vamos a sacar cuentas:

Voltaje típìco según datos del LED = 3.3V
Corriente "       "          "       "    "     = 20 mA

                        50 LED X 3.3V = 165 V

Si alimentas con 120 VAC, el punte te dará aprox. 160 VDC.

Si alimentas con 220VAC                       "                 320 VDC (la mayoría llegan a 330VDC)

Con 120 VAC - según la tabla de este hilo requieres capacitor de 1000 nF ( 1 µf )

Con 220 VAC - según la tabla de este hilo requieres capacitor de 500 nF ( 0.5 µf )

El capacitor electrolítico que colocaste está sobrado, es para nivelar aprox. 100 mA


Si alimentas con 120 VAC, no llegarás a los 165 VDC necesarios, por lo cual, el voltaje distribuido será menos. !60 VDC / 50 LED = 3.2 VDC sobre cada LED.
Si el capacitor es pequeño, tampoco llegará a la corriente necesaria.

Si alimentas con 220 VAC, te sobrarán 180 VDC, por lo cual, deberás tener muy en cuenta que la capacidad del capacitor no debe ser muy alta porque, de lo contrario, te va a QUEMAR tus LEDcitos.

Ponle especial cuidado a la corriente - 20 mA - nada más. Solo es necesario adecuar la capacitanci del condensador de polyester. El electrolítico está sobrado.

Te sigiero que coloques un capacitor de 100 nF en paralelo con el electrolítico y una R de 1000 Ω 1 W entre la línea y el capacitor de entrada condensador de entrada

La R2 del circuito de rampa solo te quita 11 V @ 20 mA.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred

rampa dijo:
			
		

> aca les dejo uno que realize en el livewire de 15 leds a 220v.


R1 para lo único que sirve es para descargar C1 al desenchufar, sin R1 C1 puede contener una tensión entre 0 y 311v.
C2-R2 forman un filtro RC, por eso la salida es casi plana.
R2 en este punto es inadmisible por la temperatura que levanta, pudiendo llegar a los 4W.



			
				templas dijo:
			
		

> he comprobado que  en cada led sólo hay 3 voltios, o incluso 2,9 voltios.


Lo que has comprobado es el promedio de oscilación de voltaje en la salida, mas conocida como "ripple".
Osea que tenes un ripple de aprox. 2x la diferencia entre lo que dice el fabricante y lo que mediste:
3.8v - 3v = 0.8 × 2 = 1.6vp-p (voltios pico a pico) o 3.3 - 3 = 0.3 × 2 = 0.6vp-p que no esta para nada mal!



			
				templas dijo:
			
		

> ¿qué componente tengo que cambiar para que haya 3.8 o 3.7 por led?


C2. Un C2 mucho mas grande es muy poco lo que te disminuye el ripple, resultando voluminoso y antieconómico.
Además, a partir de 1000µF tarda varios segundos en encender, lo que puede preocupar a mas de uno.
Obtuve los siguientes resultados con un LED azul y C1=220nF (YMMV):


		Código:
	

C2=  100 µF = 0.30 Vp-p
C2=  220 µF = 0.14 Vp-p
C2=  330 µF = 0.10 Vp-p
C2=  470 µF = 0.07 Vp-p
C2= 1000 µF = 0.03 Vp-p
C2= 2200 µF = 0.01 Vp-p




			
				templas dijo:
			
		

> ¿seguro que pasan 20 mA por led?


Ehh ops: calculo que entre 10mA y 12mA nominal con picos de 20mA 



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres saber la corriente que pasa por el circuito, simplemente mídela con un tester (amperímetro).


¡Nuuuu!   Hacerlo implica abrir el circuito del lado de C2 y la tensión de C2 a circuito abierto es 311v. Al cerrar el circuito con el amperímeto quema todo: quema el circuito, el amperímetro y se quema el.
¡No podes darle esa respuesta! El reglamento dice que se debe mirar a quien y ajustar la respuesta según quien pregunta.



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Te sigiero que coloques un capacitor de 100 nF en paralelo con el electrolítico


¿Para qué? Disminuir la ESR ¿A 100 hz? Por favor explicame que me mataste. No veo a que apunta.



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Te sigiero que coloques ... una R de 1000 O 1 W entre la línea y el capacitor de entrada condensador de entrada


Muy bien. Esto sirve de "sintonía fina" a la corriente de los LEDs para grandes C1 tipo 1µF. 
Aunque prefiero ponerla del lado del puente que va directo a la linea.


----------



## mcrven

Nilfred... "Si serás...". Pimero se conecta el tester entre el puente-dido y el capacitor y luego se conecta el circuito a la red. Nunca dije que lo conectara con el circuito activado.

El capacitor de 100 nF en paralelo con el electrolítico, sirve para amortizar posibles transitorias que pueden destruir los LED (son muy fáciles de destruir). La ESR en DC no pulsante, no tiene ninguna relevancia.

La resistencia entre la línea AC y capacitor de entrada solo sirve para suprimir los picos y transitorias que se producen por el efecto de apertura de los diodos ( puente-diodos y LEDs ) antes de que entren en Vfwd (0,7V). Esa R no va a reducir siquiera 1 µA a la corriente de los LED, a menos que se coloque en la línea DC..

Todos eso lo puedes ver si UTILIZAS UN OSCILOSCOPIO.

Sin esa previsiones quedan fulminados hasta los LED comunes, que son duros de matar. Yo ya he perdido varios, de los alto brillo, por olvidarme de tomar esas medidas, y no me los regalan.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

el problema es que entonces no me vale porque no estoy aprovechando la luminosidad de los led's. Las plantas de acuario son muy exigentes en cuanto a luz y los led's funcionan a la perfección a una tensión nominal de 3,7 o 3,8 y a 20 mA. Si los pongo a menos no dan luz suficiente.
¿Si pusiera menos led's por tira tendría más tensión e intensidad?
¿Qué puedo hacer? es que me resisto a alimentarlos con una fuente de alimentación porque estoy desaprovechando energía.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Nilfred

Acatando a la sugerencia de mcrven, te presento un circuito idéntico al anterior donde:
C1 = 1 µF 400v Poliester - Proporciona la corriente que gobierna el sistema
R1 = 2.2 kΩ 1W - Suprime transitorios y corrige los excesos de C1
C2 = 220 µF 200v Electrolítico - Elimina el rizado de salida que tanto te perturba
C3 = 100 nF 1000v Cerámico - Suprime transitorios alargando la vida útil de los LEDs.
D1 = 50 LEDs blancos en serie Vo=165v Io=20mA
BR1 = Puente rectificador
SW1 = Interruptor 1 punto para velador.
V1 = Enchufe a 220v 50 Hz


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

Gracias por la pronta respuesta y perdona mi insistencia, pero:

- voy a necesitar 1500 led's para iluminar el acuario por lo que he de multiplicar los componentes por 30. Al añadir una resistencia ¿estoy aumentando el consumo del total del circuito?

- ¿qué voltaje nominal pasaría por cada led?¿sería al menos 3,7 voltios?

No te imaginas lo que te agradezco / agradecemos la paciencia que estás teniendo (somos una asociación de acuaristas) 

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven

Gracias nilfred por la parte que me corresponde.

Templas, creo que por estar manejando un área que desconoces mucho, te estás poniendo un poco irritado con el asunto.

Si quieres poner 1500 LED, como tú bien dijiste, debes multiplicar el circuito por 50. Quiere decir que vas a construir 50 circuitos y los vas a alimentar todos desde la red eléctrica.

En la resistencia deben disiparse 0.88 W nominal. Por lo cual te sugiero que coloques una de 2 W, en vez de 1 W que te indicó nilfred. La potecia disipada por las 50 resistencias será de 50 X 0.88 W = 44 W.

Ahora, 50 LED en serie requieren 165 V y 165V X 0.02A = 3,3 W y eso multiplicado por 50 da 165 W.
De la red se van a dispar 220V @ 0,02A nominal, 4,4W por circuito resultado 220W para los 50 circuitos más 44w en perdidas de las resistencias: 264W. No vayas a creer que toda esa luz va a ser gratis.

Menos mal que se van a convertir en LUMENS y no en ºC, por que de ser así, tendrías una suculenta sopa de pesces exóticos.

De todas formas, particularmente, me parece una exageración. Claro está, no se si tienes una pescera o una piscina. Pero en fin, manos a la obra pués. Hacer los 50 circuitos te va a entretener un rato.

No te preocupes de la tensión distribuida sobre cada LED, el parámetro más importante para ellos es la corriente.

Cuando tengas la piscina iluminada, manda una foto.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred

1500 / 50 = 30 
Aunque los calculos estan mal, ya me impresionó mal las perdidas provocadas por R1 que antes no estaba... Así que procedo a volver a sacar a la mierda R1 yendo a la zona de 210v donde R1 no se necesita:
Como veo que haces una matriz con los LEDs, viene bien poner 64 LEDs ( 8 × 8 ) y eliminar R1 del circuito.

Si tenes armado el circuito de la foto todavía confirmame que hay 165vcc entre los bornes de C2.

En un rato edito mi post anterior con el circuito


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

acabo de ver tu post. Ahora estoy en el trabajo pero en cuanto llegue a casa a la hora de comer compruebo el voltaje y lo pongo. Como ves en la foto hay una matriz de 50 led's. Si quieres monto una matriz de 64 led's y compruebo voltajes.

Gracias por tu dedicación


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

ya he añadido led's hasta un total de 64 en la matriz (8x8). En las patillas de C2 hay 190,5 voltios y en cada led hay 3 voltios 

Buaaaaaaaaa ( ¿es que va a ser imposible aumentar sólo 0,4 voltios por led? Me conformo con que cada led tenga 3,4 voltios en vez de 3 (


----------



## Nilfred

C1 = 1 µF 400v Poliester - Proporciona la corriente que gobierna el sistema 
C2 = 220 µF 350v Electrolítico - Elimina el rizado de salida que tanto te perturba 
C3 = 100 nF 1000v Cerámico - Suprime transitorios alargando la vida útil de los LEDs. 
D1 = 64 LEDs blancos en serie Vo=210v Io=20mA 
BR1 = Puente rectificador 
SW1 = Interruptor 1 punto para velador. 
V1 = Enchufe a 220v 50 Hz


----------



## templas

Ok, voy a probarlo cuanto antes


----------



## tiopepe123

hace falta una resistencia para limitar el pico de corriente cuando los condensadores estan descargados.
En el datasheet buscas el pico de corriente de los led y luego calculas la resistencia

R=Vred-(nled*Vled) /Imax

xc= (Vred-(nled*Vled) / Inominal) - R


----------



## mcrven

Hola Tiopepe123, nilfred, templas.

Lo que acabas de publicar de la R en serie ya se lo indiqué pero, no es relacionado con la carga de C2 sino, en serie con C1 para evitar los picos del ruido que generan los diodos del puente cuando entran y salen del estado de conducción. La reactancia de C1 es suficiente para reducir el efecto que tú indicas del capacitor descargado. Esa reactancia solo permite que circulen por el circuito aprox. 40 mA (corto entre + y -).

Lo que no me queda claro aún, es el empeño de templas por alimentar los LED con DC. Claro está para mí el tratar de responder a las preguntas, tal cual son hechas, sin inducir desvíos del tema questionado (en lo posible).
Sin embargo le sugiero que le dé un vistazo a los diagramas de los siguientes enlaces:

http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf 

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Led_con_AC.asp 

Allí podrá ver que, ni el puente-diodos ni C2, C3, son necesarios.

Con respecto de la R1 que nilfred había dibujado anteriormente, solo les recuerdo que, en mi caso, para Venezuela, un LED blanco Hi-Brite cuesta Bs. 3.750,00 c/u. Una R de 2W cuesta Bs. 200,00 y protege una serie de LED de, supongamos 50 unidades. Ahora, ustedes dirán si por una cantidad tan irrisoria, se prescinde de una protección.
Esa protección se puede obtener también con una inductancia, evitandose así los WATTs tan temidos.

De todas formas vamos a esperar a ver que decide tamplas y que nos muestre una foto de la pescera iluminada.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123

no me he leido todo el post, solo que al echarle un vistazo no me gusto, es necesaria esta resistencia, garantizas que nunca le lleguen picos de corriente superiores a los que puedan soportar.

El tema del puente y los condensadores es puramente cosmetico, no son necesarios acaso un fluorescente lleva condensadores.

Debe tener en cuenta la corriente que circula por los led y la tension inversa que deben aguantar, por eso se suelen poner dos ramas uno en directo y el otro en inversa.

Los diodos polalizados en inversa no aguantan mas de 30V.


----------



## mcrven

Bueno tiopepe123, si tienes tiempo mira todo el hilo.

Fíjate en lo siguiente: a 50 Hz, C1( 1 µF ) tiene Xc de 3185 Ω

Directo en la línea de 220 VAC @ 50 Hz: V / Xc = 0.07 A ( 70 mA )

Eso quiere decir que si se cortocircuitan todos los LED ( cosa poco probale ), habrá un consumo sobre la línea de 70 mA.

Si se corta el puente, bueno también dependerá de cómo se corte.

Se se cortocircuita C1, el desastre. La R tamboco creo que pueda hacer mucho, en este caso.

Ahora, visto que se pretende utilizar corriente de 20 mA, se podría reducir C1 a 0.5 µF. Solo permitiría 35 mA max.

En fin, son criterios de cada uno de nosotros a la hora de abordar un problema. A la postre, todos funcionan y alquien queda feliz con eso.

Hasta la próxima: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred

No lo dije antes porque contestaba al nivel de templas, pero ahora que subió el nivel les cuento:

C1 es una resistencia, impedancia capacitiva; impedancia que se calculó en DC y se exportó a AC aprovechando las propiedades de C en AC (impide DC pero deja pasar AC) para eludir los W de una R. 5W en este caso.

El puente se puede reemplazar con 1 solo diodo, pero lo que se busca es eficiencia, y el puente aprovecha ambos semiciclos y permite exprimirle el doble de corriente a C1.

C2 va luego del puente, para darle a los diodos referencia hacia donde deben conducir. Cualquier valor sirve, a mi no me importa que los LEDs titilen a 100 Hz, total no veo que titilen por encima de los 30 Hz. Pero un valor alto de C2 toma varios ciclos en cargar, he comprobado tiempos de varios segundos con C2=2200µF. ¿Alguna vez observaron un transitorio de varios segundos?
Dupliqué el valor de C2 ante la demanda de templas porque la salida no era perfecamente DC, y el con su tester medía un valor que no lo satisfacía y me resultaba simple y barato satisfacerlo.
Por eso C2 esta tan sobredimensiionado.

C3 es un aporte de mcrven, hasta que me explico que servía para evitar transitorios no me caia la ficha: Ahora aguanta transitorios de 1000v o lo que dé C3.


----------



## mcrven

Bien nilfred, considero que tanto tiopepe123 como mi persona, estamos conscientes de los niveles de conocimiento que manejamos y, en consecuencia, de los motivos que a veces no permiten elevar el nivel de la discusión. Mucho más cuando quien inicia el hilo, manifiesta un nivel de experiencia limitado.

Ahora bién, dale un vistazo a un archivo pdf que les indiqué 4 posts antes, en este mismo hilo y verás como todas las consideraciones que estamos haciendo aquí, son irrelevantes si se alimentan los LED directamente en AC. Por otro lado considero que, de esa forma, mejora sustancialmente la eficiencia ya que no hay ningún nivel de transformadorrmación intermedio que, a la larga, es lo que genera las perdidas.

Saludos y, aquí estamos y aquí seguimos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred

Post contradictorio, pocas veces visto:





			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Sin embargo le sugiero que le dé un vistazo a los diagramas de los siguientes enlaces:
> 
> http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf
> 
> http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Led_con_AC.asp
> 
> Allí podrá ver que, ni el puente-diodos ni C2, C3, son necesarios.
> 
> ... para Venezuela, un LED blanco Hi-Brite cuesta Bs. 3.750,00 c/u.


El problema se va para el lado del costo, la mitad enciende en semiciclo positivo y la otra mitad en el negativo, a templas no le va a gustar una solución que implica el doble de LEDs para el mismo nivel de brillo. Seguramente que 1 mísero puente de diodos sale menos que una ristra de 64 LEDs blancos en Venezuela. ¿O no?
En Argentina:
ARS 3,09 = 1 USD
ARS 2.10 = LED blanco 5mm 9000 °K 4500 mcd
ARS 4,25 = Puente B380C 1500 380vrms 800vrrm 1000vrsm 1.5A 1.1vf 600µF Max adm load C 8Ω min required protective R
ARS 1,02 = Resistencia 1W carbon
ARS 0,28 = Diodo 1A 400V 1N4004

¿Alguien mencionó "balasto"? Entendí elevador, luego duplicador, al rato 600v  y entonces se me ocurrió esto :


----------



## templas

Hola a todos,
Espero que podais disculpar mi limitado (si no nulo) conocimiento de electrónica, y os doy las gracias a todos en mi nombre y en nombre de los demás compañeros que formamos el club de acuarismo para el cual queremos montar este circuito. Nosotros acataremos sin rechistar lo que nos digáis, y construiremos los circuitos al pie de la letra según sugirais para experimentar. Y os pondré fotos y mediciones de lo que nos digáis. Que por nosotros no quede 
Nilfred, te comento que he montado la matriz de 64 led's con los componentes del circuito que me dijiste el viernes pero no se encienden por lo tanto vuelvo a la versión anterior por ahora.
A los demás compañeros os comento que lo que nos gustaría sería utilizar estos led's:
http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7582798689&sspagename=ADME:L:AAQ:ES:1
para iluminar un acuario de grandes dimensiones. Por supuesto sabemos que hay que utilizar matrices de XxX led's. Para aprovechar al máximo las características de los led's debemos hacer que por ellos circulen 20 mA y si es posible 3,4 voltios. Tambié os comento que somos todos bastante ecologistas por lo que queremos utilizar el mínimo posible de energía, o dicho de otra manera, queremos transformar el máximo posible de electricidad en luz, por lo que colocar resistencias supone transformar la electricidad en calor, aunque sea poco, y uno de los mayores problemas de los acuarios en verano es que hay que gastar un pastón en dispositivos de enfriamiento del agua.
Por todo esto esta asociación confía en vuestras mentes para conseguir este propósito 
Nilfred, dime cómo se llaman los componentes de este último circuito y lo monto también a ver qué pasa.

Un millón de gracias a Nilfred, y a todos, por supuesto.


----------



## tiopepe123

La resistencia que comento solo es para el instante en que se enchufa donde se porduce un pico de corriente. Si todos los condensadores estan descargados, si en el instante de enchufar la tension de pico es de 310V, los componentes deben soportar un pico de corriente bastante grande con una simple resistencia bobinada de unos cuantos ohm se apaña.
Las TV utilizan  de 2.2 a 4.7 ohms 7W



Hay un tema que no se a hablado y considero sumamente importante, la seguridad.

TEMPLAS nos habla que es para peceras, eso quiere decir agua, humedad....todo lo que no le gusta a la electricidad.

Se deberian tomar algunas precauciones como son interruptores diferencias, transformadores de aislamiento, tomas de tierra, aislamientos.


Ya nos comentara como lleva el tema TEMPLAS


----------



## Nilfred

Resumiendo lo visto hasta ahora:
*Base:* 1 LED @ 14mA






*V1:* 50 LEDs @ 14mA




Diferencias con *Base*: C1+

Tabla de corriente





*V1:* 50 LEDs @ 14mA





*V2:* 50 LEDs @ 20mA




Diferencias con *V1*: C1+, +R1, C2+, +C3

*V3:* 64 LEDs @ 20mA




Diferencias con *V2*: -R1

*V4:* 91 LEDs @ 17mA c/duplicador




Diferencias con *V3*: +C4

De la *V1* NECESITO la tensión entre bornes de C2. Osea, de la misma manena que mediste el voltaje de 1 LED que resulto ser 3VCC, medí el voltaje entre el primero y el último LED que deberian ser unos 165VCC.

*V2* Es la mejor hecha, cumple con los requisitos de todos los participantes. En esta deberíamos hacer centro para volver si al avanzar algo no funciona.

*V3* Puede ser que no ande por la tensión que en ese punto deja de ser lineal (corregido en *V4*) o por C2 que al ser mas grande tarda en cargar pero nunca más de 15 segundos.
Tambien, como insiste tiopepe123, al faltar R1 se pudo haber roto (lease abierto) BR1, cosa que no creo porque el pico de corriente nunca exede los 70mA gracias a C1.

*V4* Lo estamos discutiendo a otro nivel, en vista a *V5* que será de 10 x 10. Con los siguientes inconvenientes hasta ahora:
Falta R1: Entre 2.2Ω y 4.7Ω según tiopepe123, o 8Ω según el datasheet del puente que tengo.
C1 debe ser mayor y creo que no viene mas grande que 1µF. De persistir *V5* será de 64 LEDs tambíen o se reemplaza C1 por R1.
La tabla de corriente que presenté no es válida para este circuito.

Los componentes están detallados en el gráfico, se agregó C4, que es igual a C2, y una conexión entre C2+ y C4- a BR1~ que duplica el voltaje de salida.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

Cuando lo sepas, dime cómo pido los componentes en la tienda y lo monto.

Saludos.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,
en un mensaje anterior medí lo que había en las puntas de C2. Éste es el mensaje:



			
				templas dijo:
			
		

> Hola Nilfred,
> 
> ya he añadido led's hasta un total de 64 en la matriz (8x8). En las patillas de C2 hay 190,5 voltios y en cada led hay 3 voltios
> 
> Buaaaaaaaaa ( ¿es que va a ser imposible aumentar sólo 0,4 voltios por led? Me conformo con que cada led tenga 3,4 voltios en vez de 3 (




Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Ahh tenés razón, se me pasó ese mensaje. Igual estoy perdido, me dijiste que el de 64 no andubo.
¿Que valor de C1 usaste durante esa medición? Y el circuito usado es el *V1* ¿No?


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,
sí, era la versión V1 con 64 led's y C1 tenía 330 nF. La que no me funcionó era la V3, con C1 a 1 microfaradio y C3 a 120 nF (es que en la tienda me dijeron que no tenían de 100 pero que daba igual).
Lo que sí que noté era que C1 era mucho más pequeño que en la versión V1.


----------



## Nilfred

¿Y que dice C1 en su cara? No puede ser mas pequeño, debe ser mas grande y gordito.
Si tiene un código son estos:
105 = 1µF
334 = 330nF
124 = 120nF
104 = 100nF
102 = 1nF
Para mí que mezclaste C1 y C3 o te vendieron 1nF en vez de 1µF


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,

en cuanto llegue a casa te lo digo, incluso a lo mejor puedo hacerle una foto y la pongo 

Una vez más gracias


----------



## templas

en el condensador pone:

1.0k400|


----------



## Nilfred

Es el valor correcto para C1 en *V3*

Entonces si tenes armado *V1* con 64 LEDs y anda, reemplaza C1 por este y tiene que andar tambien con más brillo.
*PRECAUCION:* C1 puede contener una carga durante varias horas luego de desenchufar. Para asegurar su descarga cortocircuitar sus pines mediante una resistencia entre 1KΩ a 1MΩ.

Con ese sencillo cambio ya casi estamos en *V3*, solo faltaría C3, pero por ahora podemos prescindir de C3.


----------



## templas

¿entonces Nilfred qué componentes pido exactamente?


----------



## Nilfred

C1 = 1 µF 400v Poliester
C2, C4 = 220 µF 350v Electrolítico
C3 = 0.1 µF 1000v Cerámico
R1 = 10Ω 5W
D1 = 64 LEDs blancos en serie Vo=210v Io=20mA 
BR1 = Puente rectificador 
SW1 = Interruptor 1 punto para velador. 
V1 = Enchufe a 220v 50 Hz
Amperímetro Analógico VCC 20mA para montar en panel

Bueno, vas a tener que comprarte un amperímetro fijo para montar en el circuito. No quiero que uses mas ningún tipo de instrumento de medición en el circuito vivo. Los potenciales presentes son letales.

A mí me da un poquito mas de 20mA, por lo que te sugiero que empieces con 81 LEDs (17mA) y le vayas sacando LEDs hasta llegar a los 20mA.
Obviamente que tenes que desenchufar en cada operación de sacar/poner LEDs, no te me vayas a morir.

Al final vas a llegar a una cantidad X de LEDs iluminando a una intensidad óptima, luego se procede a remover el amperímetro y listo. Repetir el circuito [500/X] veces para llegar a la cantidad deseada.

Postear el valor de X para futuras referencias.

Cualquier inconveniente, consultar.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,
voy a comprar los componentes, pero no veo el circuito.

Ya lo veo 
¿puede ser C3 de menos voltios?


----------



## Nilfred

C3 es el más común, disco cerámico, viene de 1000v y de 2000v indistintamente. No puede ser de menos de 600v en esta aplicación.
De última puede ser mas chico que 0.1µF, no tiene mucha importancia. Es más: lo podes omitir y no pasa absolutamente nada.
Su función es absorber transitorios de mas de 700v, que convengamos, rara vez se da... Su costo es insignificante frente al circuito que protege.
De casualidad tengo un par a mano, uno dice:
104K
3KV
Son: .1µF +/-10% 3000v
El otro dice solo 104 y tiene el 0 como subrrayado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Soy casi nuevo el foro.
Aquí tienes un circuito simple, que espero te ayude.

Funciona de la sgte. manera:
1.- Los 4 diodos 1N4007 rectifican los 220v alternos, convirtiendolo en voltalje continuo pulsante que tiene la eficacia de 220x0.9= 198v de corriente continua. (0.9 es el factor de onda completa, 0.45 es para media onda).
2.- 50 LED en serie son: 50x3.8=190v
3.- La resistencia R, será:  R=(198-190)/20 =400 ohm , usa R=430
4.- Tiene que hacer 10 conexiones similare de 50 LED en serie más la resistencia de 430
5.- usa un fusible lento de 200mA ó uno rápido de 250mA
6.- Al poner en serie los LED te cuidado de colocarlos de la manera correcta, el ánodo del primer LED está conectato a la resistencia, el cátodo de este LED se conecta al ánodo del 2do LED, y el cátodo de este al ánodo del sgte. LED. Continuas de esta manera hasta el último LED. El cátodo del último LED de conecta al - (menos) del rectificador.
El extremo libre de R, se conecta al más del rectificador.

Espero que te sirva el circuito.

Chao.

Elaficonado.


----------



## Nilfred

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Espero que te sirva el circuito.


La idea está buena pero le faltan bases.
En el circuito adjunto se ve:

1- La tensión eficaz es 220vCA × √2 = 311v
menos la caida de tensión de los diodos 0,7v × 2 = 1.4v
Al final quedan unos 309vCC pulsada a 100Hz.
2- R2 limita la corriente de carga de C1, protegiendo los diodos, que son solo de 1A.
3- C1 filtra el rizado AC.
4- R1 limita la corriente que circula por los 94 LEDs
5- R2 debe se menor que R1 para darle tiempo al capacitor a cargarse.
6- R1 y R2 son de 7W o más.

Como no tengo 94 LEDs para probar, ni pienso gastar $200 en hacer la prueba, les digo lo mismo: Espero que sirva el circuito.


----------



## Riky

Acabo de ver este post y estoy interesado en conectar 50 Leds a 220V, cual seria el circuito mas adecuado? Veo que hay varias versiones y para varias cantidades de leds. Es para iluminar una acuario plantado, asi que necesito aprovechar la maxima luminosidad de los leds. (20mA.)

Como seria la conexion de los leds, todos en serie? o en grupos de serie y estos a su vez en paralelo del circuito general?

Me gustaria en grupos de 10 o asi en serie, para si algun dia falla alguno que sigan los demas encendidos.

Gracias a todos de antemano.

Riky


----------



## Nilfred

NO. No se puede sacarle mas de 30mA a ese tipo de fuentes. 
Tienen que estar todos los LEDs en serie, nada en paralelo. 
Si queres podes repetir varias veces el circuito completo.
Salvo los 2 últimos circuitos que no están probados ni te los recomiendo.

La resistencia no la usamos mas porque tiene que ser de tantos Watts como el circuito. 
Los valores óptimos son los siguientes (sin resistencia):

Cantidad de LEDs en serie, Vo, Io, Tensión secundaria, Consumo ideal, C1 Poliester, C2 electrolítico

64u 3,3v 0,02A 211,2v 4,22W 1,00µF@400v 220µF@250v
38u 3,3v 0,02A 125,4v 2,50W 0,47µF@400v 220µF@160v
_4u 3,3v 0,02A _13,2v 0,26W 0,33µF@400v 220µF@16v

Otra cosa que no probamos, en vez de repetir tantas veces el circuito, es poner tantos capacitores de poliester en paralelo como sea necesario. ¿Funcionará?


----------



## Riky

Gracias Nilfred.
Podrian decirme (para 50 Leds en serie a 220V y/o 2x 25 leds en serie para 220v.) los valores de los componentes y cual seria el circuito correcto.con tantos diseños al final ya es un pqueño lio saber cual es el bueno y cual no.

Gracias de antemano.
Riky


----------



## mcrven

Hola Nilfred y demás amigos en este hilo,



> NO. No se puede sacarle mas de 30mA a ese tipo de fuentes.



antes de hacer una aseveración tan tajante, considero que se debería tomar ciertas previsiones y enterarse más concienzudamente del tema.

En especial para Nilfred aclaro, en los '60, muchos radioaficionados de este y otros países, utilizaban un Transmisor multibanda de AM y CW de 40W de potencia, que se vendía a un costo muy asequible y venía en forma de KIT. El usuario lo ensamblaba siguiendo una excelente guía que acompañaba los componentes.

El único problema, para algunos, era que, la guía, venía en idioma inglés pues, la firma HEATKIT, es norteamericana. Esa empresa era la fabricante del DX-40, este es el modelo de dicho Transmisor.

LA FUENTE DE PODER de ese TX, suministraba, entre otras, la tensión de alimentación de la etapa final de potencia, derivada directamente de la línea de suministro AC mediante un triplicador de voltaje y que suministraba 350 V DC para 115 mA. Más el consumo del modulador, más el consumo del VFO y Drivers.
En total, esa fuente *SIN TRANSFORMADOR*, podía atender una carga de alrededor de *50W*.

Así que, la fuente sin transformador puede atender cargas muy superiores a los 30 mA e incluso, superiores a los 150W. NO LO ESTOY IMAGINANDO.

La clave de ese tipo de fuente reside en el capacitor de entrada. Sólo se debe tomar en cuenta que la Resistancia equivalente del capacitor ( Xc ) sea lo suficientemente baja, para permitir el flujo de la corriente necesaria.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred

@Riky: Todos los circuitos son buenos, el de 50 está en este hilo. BUSCALO y deja de hinchar las pelotas. Esos 3 que te dí, con valores y todo, son los mejores. Si no tenes idea empieza con el de 4 que te sale barato.

@mcrven: Riky quiere 5 grupos de 10 LEDs, 5 × 20mA = 100mA, esa fuente que mencionas le viene como anillo al dedo  salvo que necesita solo entre 33v y 38v (nunca me dijo que LEDs piensa poner)
Para lograr un Xc bajo necesitas un C alto, lamentablemente no se fabrican/consiguen C de Poliester de 400v de más de 1µF.
El circuito V5 es de 64 LEDs con duplicador de voltaje y 1µF, hice algunas pruebas con un Poliester de 2.2µF y la corriente se va muy al carajo, la tensión supera los 400v y encarece todo el circuito. Aparte que pones en riesgo la friolera de 150 LEDs carísimos.
Otro problema son las resistencias: Calientan como negra en baile, la mejor solución que encontré es no ponerlas. Por eso también digo que no a poner en paralelo.


----------



## mcrven

> Para lograr un Xc bajo necesitas un C alto, lamentablemente* no se fabrican[/b]/consiguen C de Poliester de 400v de más de 1µF. *


*

Disculpa Nilfred si insito:




			antes de hacer una aseveración tan tajante, considero que se debería tomar ciertas previsiones y enterarse más concienzudamente del tema.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...


Te sugiero que aproveches al máximo las capacidades de INTERNET y revises las páginas de los fabricantes de componentes, para que así, te puedas dar cuenta del error contenido en tu aseveración de la primera cita. Te podrías ver abrumado por la enorme cantidad de modelos de capacitores que se fabrican y la inmensa diversidad de modelos, característica, dieléctricos, capacidades especiales y además, tipos muy, pero muy especiales, como lo son los SuperCap o, también llamados BackUp Capacitors, que se utilizan en lugar de las pilas de respaldo: 0,47 F @ 5,5V. OJO, dice faradios, casi medio faradio.

Para esas fuentes, se deberían utilizar capacitores expresamente diseñados para ser conectados directamente a redes AC y vienen marcados para 250VAC, los he tenido hasta de 10 µF. Lo que sucede es que este tipo de capacitor no es muy comunmente vendido y son costosos y tampoco son de polyester. Pero SÍ los fabrican.

Ahora les pregunto, ¿quién dijo que esos capacitores deben ser de polyester? Les cuento que, el transmisor que les mencioné utilizaba unos electrolíticos comunes de 150 µF / 350V.

Los de estas fuente también pueden ser electrolíticos o, bipolares, siempre y cuando sean de la capacidad y voltaje requerido.

Te recuerdo que hay otras soluciones mencionadas aquí que también funcionan. Les sugiero a los recién incluidos que revisen todo el hilo. Hay mucha tela cortada y, todavía se puede cortar un poco más

mcrven*


----------



## Riky

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> @Riky: Todos los circuitos son buenos, el de 50 está en este hilo. BUSCALO y deja de hinchar las pelotas. Esos 3 que te dí, con valores y todo, son los mejores. Si no tenes idea empieza con el de 4 que te sale barato.



Gracias por las molestias Nilfred, no te tocare mas las pelotas, y mas viendo la educacion que tienes, creo que esto es un foro donde se hacen consultas y la gente educada que quiere responder lo hace amablemente, con no haber contestado dandotelas de enteradillo hubieras quedado como un rey , ahora has quedado como un autentico CAPULLO.

Ya algunos compañeros con mucha mas educacion me han contestado la la pregunta, que a ti te ha costado tando responder y encima mal.

Mcrven, echare un vistazo por todo los hilos a ver si encuentro lo que busco exactamente.
Gracias compañero.

Saludos
Riky


----------



## Nilfred

@mcrven: Claro que Internet hay, y si no hay te lo fabrican a medida. Pero el hombre común va a la tienda de la esquina y le dicen simplemente "No. ¿Otra cosa?".
Luego está la evaluación de costo que la vi en este foro también, en el hilo de fuente sin transformador, llega un punto en que conviene seguir otro camino.
Concretamente, en mi zona:
330nF@400v hay donde busques
470nF@400v ya te preguntan para que es por si te lo pueden sustituir por otra cosa
680nF imposible
820nF imposible
1µF@400v te lo traen a pedido "¿Cuantos queres? 100 o 1000. Ahh vos queres 1 solo."

Nada es imposible, pero ya a esos valores en vez de una impedancia capacitiva una simple impedancia resistiva vale menos.
1µF@50Hz = 3183Ω@8W
2.2µf@50Hz = 1447Ω@15W
Luego pasamos directamente a una conmutada. ¿Viste el hilo de modificar una fuente para dicroicas? Te resumo: rectificador de onda completa y filtro.


----------



## mcrven

Lo que expones, Nilfred, es cierto: NO LO TIENE EN la tienda, y te dicen que "Eso no se fabrica" o "¿'tas loco? Eso no existe.

Dále una miradita a www.wima.com

Te anexo un diagrama de una lámpara "Ahorrador de Energía" para 32W, cómo verás no tiene transformador, es una fuente dirécta a la red.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## TheOncleJuna

Acabo de leerme todo el hilo y resulta muy interesante.

Yo tambien he probado varias formas de conectar los leds para iluminar un acuario, y la opcion de pinchar los led en antiparalelo es la mas sencilla pero no me gusto nada, se nota el parpadeo.

Espero que os pongais de acuerdo y nos deis la mejor opcion de montaje.

Gracias templas, Nilfred, mcrven y demas foreros.


----------



## Nilfred

Mira lo que acabo de recibir:
Media player: 589k - 389k
Real Player 600k - 300k
Video Podcast  WMV (PDA) 11.9 Mb - M4V iPod 18.8 Mb

La acción interesante comienza a los 00:01:04


----------



## willggon

lei casi todo... realmente es interesante... pero...  segun mi humilde opinion... si queres  que cada led  de  la frecuencia de luz  apta... y funcione en su punto Q . y sin necesidad de arriesgar que  por un pico de tension en la red de 220 que a veces se queman motores y demas artefactos menos sensibles, no se como  seran los cortes de luz en su pais.. pero... yo haria una fuente regulada y estabilizada.. con un LM 317  Y duermo tranquilo...se que cada led va a recibir el voltaje indicado para la emision  de frecuencia de luz para  la que fue diseñado...y.. que en la red domiciliaria.. suceda lo que suceda.. esta la fuente de respaldo.yo no arriesgaria a que se me quemen 64 leds de  10mm  por ahorrar unos pesos... de paso.. cuando no la necesitas  la fuente nunca esta de mas... para otra cosa.


----------



## marcelo2112

Es increible la aceptacion de este post. Yo personalmente creo que la iluminacion LED es lo mejor que hay hasta el momento, aunque un poco cara es cierto.
He leido  todas las repuestas y veo que hay  circuitos con solo un %50 de eficacia, lo que disminuye notablemente la mejor caracteristica de los LED, le eficiencia.
Bueno mi aporte: porque no hacer un transformador directamente a 3,7v o lo que sea?obvio tension rectificada y filtrada.


----------



## Nilfred

@marcelo2112: A ver Ud. que sabe tanto. Si vamos a hacer un regulador para uso específico en LEDs, será un regulador de corriente, no de tensión.
Tampoco vamos a hacer historia, ya hay gente trabajando en ello, y no limitaremos a implementar lo que hay.
Wide Area Lighting Designer's Guide
Portable Lighting Designer's Guide
Camera Flash Lighting Designer's Guide


----------



## Nilfred

Bien, ya existe un integrado que lo hace todo:
International Rectifier IRS2541
Es un regulador de corriente buck, lo único que le falta es PFC (requerido en los paises de Europa donde se exige PFC por ley)


----------



## dark_soul

Hola a todos, tambien tengo que hacer un proyecto en el cual incluya solamente 25 Leds, pero la condicion es que todos los leds brillen a la misma intencidad y solamente puedo utilizar los siguientes componentes: Resistencia, Capacitor, Bobina y en todo caso transformador, a esto trabajarlo con CA a 120 V, 60 Hz.

Me gustaria, que me ayudaran, dandome ideas de como pudiera iniciar este proyecto para empezar a hacer calculos, como debiera conectar los leds, etc.

Por todo gracias


----------



## arnaldo_u

Hola Nilfred, Gracias por la inmensa paciencia y apoyo a todos los que demostraron tener dudas con los circuitos, pero mi duda si puedes aclararmela consiste en como llegaste a establecer las curvas para los C1 de acuerdo con los voltajes que necesitan los LED, me refiero a si pudieras presentar los calculos y ecuaciones.

Un Saludo gigante

Arnaldo


----------



## Nilfred

La fórmula de impedancia capacitiva, la mencionamos me parece:
1/(2 × π × 50Hz × 0.000000330F) = 9646 Ω
Las curvas salieron empíricamente con unos capacitores que tenía a mano.
¿Que nivel académico tenes? Tu pregunta me suena muy pro y este hilo lo venimos remontando a un nivel muy bajo.


----------



## arnaldo_u

Hola Nilfred, 
Mi idea con la consulta anterior nunca fue salirme del nivel con el cual se ha tratado este hilo, sólo intentaba llegar a terminos matematicos o de ecuaciones para los valores que obtuviste de los condensadores C1, ya sea, en los circuitos que entregaste como en el grafico que publicaste. 
La formula de Xc o de impedancia capacitiva ya la conocia, pero ahora que comentas la forma empiríca en que llegaste a los valores estimados me queda todo más claro.
Mi consulta a este punto del calculo y la lectura completa de este hilo tiene como origen un proyecto al que me invitaron participar, este consiste en realizar una luminaria de 150 led aprox. a la que tomando los consejos expuestos al parecer la mejor solución es realizarlos en 2 circuitos identicos expuestos por ti para 220VAC.
Mis Estudios especificamente son de nivel de Ingenieria, y he ahí mi interrogación por los calculos antes solicitados.

Espero que todo halla quedado en claro y sobre todo mi respuesta sea tomada en buena onda.

Espero atraves del proyecto que estamos diseñando ir aclarando las dudas que tengan los paricipantes respecto a este tema.

Se despide 
Atte

Arnaldo Urrutia.


----------



## Nilfred

No lo tomes a mal, el tema es que no quiero elevar el nivel de discusión porque se generan nuevas preguntas y es seguro que vos no vas a estar mas para responderlas.
Con el nivel que tenes podes hallar la fórmula solito y hasta podrías tomar en cuenta el Vripple de C2, jajaja.
150 LEDs son 480v 20mA 9,6W, con 96 LEDs ya no hace falta C1 porque Vo=309v, ojo con la normativa vigente, "No Human Access", PFC (PF=0.6) y demás yerbas; creo que Chile está con la UE en lo que normativa se trata.
Le tuve que dar un repaso a todo el hilo, y hoy me parece poco serio con las nuevas alternativas en IC que hay para balasto de LEDs.
Acordate de publicar tus resultados, siempre estamos ávidos por saber ¿Qué paso?


----------



## cocoandloco

Hola,pongo esto aqui por no crear un post nuevo, no se si sera lo correcto.

Bueno mi caso es, que estoy montando un panel con 900 led's. De 5mm, a 20 mA y 3,4-3,6v (segun el fabricante).
Hasta ahora lo venia montando para 110v y cada panel de un unico tipo de led, es decir, o rojo o azul, pero no mixto. Y lo que hacia era montar ramas de 28 led's, unirlas en serie y luego con la corriente en paralelo, tal y como pongo en el esquema. Despues añadia una resistencia al final de cada rama y listo.
Pero no me convence este montaje, no me parece seguro ni para los led's ni para los que estamos alrededor. 

Este panel consistiria en ramas de 30 led's. Fijense en como estan dispuestos los led's, alternando ramas unicamente de rojos con ramas en las que se alterna uno rojo con uno azul.
El panel tendria que brillar al maximo posible, pero sin peligro para los led's, seria una pena que se quemaran tantos y tan caros. Seria para enchufarlo directamente a la red de casa, vivo en Madrid, por lo que iria a 220v.

He visto por aqui, en este foro, y en este mismo post, que añaden componentes como condensadores, capacitadores, etc... Y mi pregunta seria, que tendria que añadirle para que funcione tal y como lo e descrito.

Mis conocimientos no llegan mas lejos de esto, asique espero que me puedan ayudar y espero entender lo que me digan, sin causar mucha molestia.
Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

En la forma que esta, los LEDs titilan a 50Hz; durante un semi-ciclo brillan solo las ramas rojas, y en el semi-ciclo contrario brillan solo las ramas con colores alternados.

Los LEDs por rama deberían ser 84 no 28 ni 30 porque se disipa mucho calor en la resistencia.
900 LEDs × 3.6v × 0.020A = 64,8W
Para asegurar la vida de los que están alrededor, lo mejor es conseguir una fuente cualquiera de 65W, preferentemente conmutada, que aisle la tensión de red de la tensión de salida y redimensionar acorde a los nuevos datos.
Para asegurar 20mA, el máximo brillo, lo mejor es un regulador de corriente como el económico LM317 con el circuito que se describe acá: LED Constant Current Source Scheme (31Kb PDF)


----------



## DJ DRACO

primero, debo decir, que los led's ninguna clase de llos funciona con alterna, por ende primero deberia ser rectificada la tension.
luego hay calculos simples para saber cuantos led's colocar en serie para dar el voltaje necesario para q no se quemen, y calcular la potencia de cada rama. luego se colocan tantas ramas como se quiera.

si cada led como maximo puede tolerar 3,4volts, y rectificando el 220v tenemos unos 310v el calculo es:
310v/3,4volts = cantidad de led's en serie por rama.
si cada led consume 20mAh significa q consumen 0,020Ah
el calculo es:
cant. diodos led x 0,02Ah = cantidad de Ah de consumo.
luego la potencia necesaria es de:
cant. de consumo por 310volts = watts.

yo creo q de esa forma funcionaran muy bien.

para rectificar los 220volts, puedes utilizar cualquier puente de diodo, pues todos son para muy altos voltajes, pero debes fijarte que posea una corriente no menor a la q el conjunto de diodos leds q usas consumen.


----------



## Nilfred

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> primero, debo decir, que los led's ninguna clase de llos funciona con alterna, por ende primero deberia ser rectificada la tension.


Fijate que funciona y es comercial esta girnalda navideña. No nos olvidemos que el LED es un diodo.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred y demás compañeros. Por mi trabajo he estado fuera mucho tiempo pero ya he vuelto con muchas ganas de terminar el proyecto. Como no sé de electrónica me gustaría que me indicaseis cómo va la cosa y qué circuito queréis que construya. Y si me dibujáis un esquema mucho mejor. El trabajo de construirlo dejadlo de mi cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## eb7ctx

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> primero, debo decir, que los led's ninguna clase de llos funciona con alterna, por ende primero deberia ser rectificada la tension.
> luego hay calculos simples para saber cuantos led's colocar en serie para dar el voltaje necesario para q no se quemen, y calcular la potencia de cada rama. luego se colocan tantas ramas como se quiera.
> 
> si cada led como maximo puede tolerar 3,4volts, y rectificando el 220v tenemos unos 310v el calculo es:
> 310v/3,4volts = cantidad de led's en serie por rama.
> si cada led consume 20mAh significa q consumen 0,020Ah
> el calculo es:
> cant. diodos led x 0,02Ah = cantidad de Ah de consumo.
> luego la potencia necesaria es de:
> cant. de consumo por 310volts = watts.
> 
> yo creo q de esa forma funcionaran muy bien.
> 
> 
> Lamento contrariarte...pero si funcionan con alterna has la prueba, yo los pongo como pilotos sin rectificar, te recuerdo que "en si mismo" es un diodo, y cuando pasa la corriente en un sentido ENCIENDE
> 
> para rectificar los 220volts, puedes utilizar cualquier puente de diodo, pues todos son para muy altos voltajes, pero debes fijarte que posea una corriente no menor a la q el conjunto de diodos leds q usas consumen.


----------



## Nilfred

@templas: Paso tanta agua bajo el puente que tengo mas dudas que certezas.
¿Cuantos LEDs queres poner?
¿Aún no has concluido el proyecto? Lo daba por hecho.
Se inició otro hilo en tu ausencia que usa LM317 para mantener la corriente constante en cada serie, faltaría disminuir el tamaño del capacitor de entrada usando PFC para que sea perfecto.


----------



## templas

Hola Nilfred,
qué maravilla usar un circuito integrado!
la versión que construí fue la 1, después me compré los componentes de la siguiente versión pero no llegué a ensamblarlos.
Mi idea era conectar 500 led's. Cuéntame cómo ponerlos para usar el circuito integrado y a finales de esta semana o la siguiente lo monto todo y pongo fotos.

Saludos.

P.D.- por cierto, insisto (si puede ser) en no poner resistencias ya que mi idea es construir el circuito de la forma más efectiva posible y no desperdiciar energía calentando resistencias. En España nuestra "querida" Iberdrola no para de subir el precio de la electricidad y además quiero tener la tranquilidad de que no estoy contaminando más de lo necesario.


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, devuelta yo sigo apostando por el puente de diodos un capacitor y resitencias q se coman lo q resto del voltaje, yo el lo personal solo conecte 10 por este metodo, (creo q eran 10 pueden ser mas hace rato fue) lo q si una resistencia de 10W pq no tenia de 5.

Adjunto archivos de ejemplos de 900 leds en 2 modos distintos: 1º 30 en serie con resitencia de 10k x 5W va a calentar un toke (mas potencia la resistencia), son 30 ramas iguales en paralelo; 2º 84 en serie con resistencia de 1k2 x 1W (en el circuito esta por error 1k5), 10 ramas de estas en paralelo con otra rama de 60leds en serie con resistencia de 5k6 x 3W (con 4k7 brilla mas probar 22mA), o sea serian 11 ramas en paralelo 10 de 84 y 1 de 60 leds.
Como referencia tome 310Vdc (como mensione anteriormente a mi no me da 310 sino 290Vdc), 3,4V por led (yo uso 3,2V), y 20mA (algunos casos da como minimo 17mA brillan pero no tanto) estos datos son los dados por el forista.
El capacitor es de 220uf por 400V electrolitico, y el puente con 400V x 1A anda. El capacitor esta basado en la idea de q 1A x 1000uf, es el que traen en la mayoria de los TVs traen este valor pocos llegan a mas de 400uf. Asiq si los televisores vendidos en el 90% de los paises estan permitidos esto no inflinge ninguna ley.



Cabe aclarar q no segui el patron de colores dados por cocoandloco pero suponiendo q cae lo mismo en cada led sin importar el color no tendria problemas (en realidad hay pequeñas diferencias).
No se que uso le va a dar si es solo un cartel que esta encendido siempre con los mismos leds no tendria problemas.

Las cuentas son faciles serian las siguientes (nuevamente):
Vac = 220Vac; rectificada Vdc =310V (ideal)
Vd = 3,4Vdc;
Id = 20mAdc
1º
V/I=R (les suena)
unidades x Vd = 30 x 3,4V =  102Vdc =Vdt
Vdc - Vdt = 310 -102 = 208Vdc = VR
R = VR/Id = 208V/20mA = 10400 ohms => 10k = R
Idr = VR/R = 20,8mA
Pr = VR x Idr = 208V x 20,8mA = 4,36W (potencia en resistencia) => 5W o mas
Serian 30 ramas con esos componentes.

2º
unidades x Vd = 84 x 3,4V = 285,6Vdc = Vdt
Vdc - Vdt = 310 - 285.6 = 24,4Vdc = VR
R = VR/Id = 24,4V/20mA = 1220 ohms => 1k2 = R
Idr = VR/R = 20,3mA
Pr = VR x Idr = 0.498 W para darle margen 1W
segunda rama 
unidades x Vd = 60 x 3,4V = 204Vdc = Vdt
Vdc - Vdt = 310 - 204 = 106Vdc = VR
R = VR/Id = 24,4V/20mA = 5300 ohms => 5k6 = R
Idr = VR/R = 18.9mA (con 4k7 22,5mA ver eso)
Pr = VR x Idr = 2W para darle margen 3W

Por otro lado como dice el otro forista al otro forista  los leds son "diodos" solo que emiten luz, asique si conectas un led a una fuente de energia de tension alterna el mismo parpadeara, dependiendo de la frecuencia veras desde un parpadeo hasta una luz constante.

Veamos lo del lm317 mmmm nose si andara para poca tension lo eh usado como regulador de corriente (q es lo q mensiona) pero sinseramente nunca lo probe metiendole 310Vdc a la entrada y si le tenemos que colocar una resistencia para bajar la tension donde esta la ventaja, recuerden q tiene q ser la dierencia de tension entre entrada y salida < 40V, pero no encuentro Vi max, tambien verifiquen la potencia interna que tiene como limite el integrado, bueno mas de este componente no hablo pq no recuerdo y no se.

Hace un tiempo lergo repare la patalla de leds de un flipper vieron esas q tienen que se escribe (tipo lo locos addams) y aparecen cosas bueno esas tuve que cambiar unos 70 despues de los 30 ya veia soldaduras hasta en la pared todo redondito y brillante, asique te regalo soldar 900 leds, a y hacer los agujeros pufff ya de pensarlo me marea.

cocoandloco, que uso le vas a dar pq segun los calculos da mas de 60W en le leds eso ilumina muchoooo. Si es para un uso que se prende una parte y luego otra tendrias que colocar transistores, mosfet o algo asi para controlar el encendido de los leds pero ya no te va que sean muchos en serie, pq limita las convinaciones.

cocoandloco como dice el otro forista unas ramas prenderian en un momento y en otro otra rama osea nunca tendrias todas las ramas encendidas al mismo tiempo incluso tenes momentos en que se encuentran todas apagadas. Por otro lado te conviene poner una resistencia para limitar la corriente. Yo sigo diciendo puente de diodos capacitor (esto te da continua lo produce q no parpadeen), y resistencia para limitar la corriente.

Bueno espero que sirva de algo, cualkier cosa a su disposicion.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Magnífica exposición JRWolf,
No tengo ni idea de electrónica pero estoy seguro de que es una exposición maravillosa 
Voy a hacer la prueba con una tira de 84 led's del apartado 2º.
Dime cómo tengo que pedir los componentes en la tienda, la monto y pongo fotos y mediciones y todo lo que me digas.
Por cierto, el programa con que lo has hecho te dice cuál es el consumo del circuito entero de 900 led's? Me refiero al 2º.
Saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## JRWolf

templas dijo:
			
		

> Magnífica exposición JRWolf,
> No tengo ni idea de electrónica pero estoy seguro de que es una exposición maravillosa
> Voy a hacer la prueba con una tira de 84 led's del apartado 2º.
> Dime cómo tengo que pedir los componentes en la tienda, la monto y pongo fotos y mediciones y todo lo que me digas.
> Por cierto, el programa con que lo has hecho te dice cuál es el consumo del circuito entero de 900 led's? Me refiero al 2º.
> Saludos y mil gracias.



Hola me alegra q te gustara la explicacion sinceramente no me se explicar bien muchas veces pq algunas cosas las considero como q la gente deberia saberlas y es un error mio, pero bue.
Primero si vas a comprar 84 leds pregunta por 100 ya que por esa cantidad te pueden hacer mas descuento, en mi caso (para leds rojos normales), para el fliper q mensione me hacian un descuento q creo era de 15 o 20% o sea pagaba 80 y me daban 100, No se en q pais vivas pero incluso podes pedirla directamente al fabricante por cantidad (no le vas a pedir 10 pero 900 mm). O en su defecto a tiendas mayoristas q tienen mejores precios.

Bueno deberias comprar los leds 60, 84 o 100 vos veras,  2 o 10 resitencias de 1,2K por 1W (ellos saben) no salen mucho unos 5 a 10 cts U$S, 1 resistencia de 4,7k por 3W o mas tb una de 5,6K por 3W para ver cual te gusta mas andan en los 10 a 30 cts las de 5W ya estan 1U$S q fortuna  , puente de diodo de 400V-600V o mas por 1A o mas tp sale mucho, 1 capacitor electrolitico de 220uf por 400V, eso esta 2 o 4 U$S,  y despues estaño soldador plaqueta y todo lo demas para armar todo, si no queres hacer la plaqueta vos (ya sea la mia u otra tuya) podes encontrar esas ya hechas con agujeros e islas redondas viene y salen algo de 2U$S las de 5 x 10 cm. Los leds alto brillo estan entre 60 y 90 cts U$S cada unos asiq 60 serian 36U$S, o 100 leds 60U$S sin hacer precio. Todos los precios q te doy son de argentina por eso te los pongo en U$S.

Con respecto al programa que use para hacer la plaqueta es el eagle, no simula, pero para simular uso el Multisim 10 (ex electroniworkbench de national semiconductors) pero sinceramente simula para la mierda por ej me dice q la corriente en la entrada es de 298A si Ampers, a ver q cable se lo banca, pq simula los puentes como cable q conducen para un lado y no para el otro, pero enrealidad el consumo es menor a  los 300mA, sobre una tension de 220V da por cuenta 66W  (ideal). Sobre el lado de continua la corriente simulada es en todos los casos entre 16,4 y 23,9 mA dependiendo de las resistencias y caracteristicas de los leds suponiendo 3,4V con 3,2V sube a algo de 27mA POR rama por eso lo de los 300mA.

Espero q te quede bien tb espero fotos del proyecto o de la pared negra   .

PD: ¡¡¡¡¡ ADVERTENCIA ! este circuito trabaja con tensiones altas > 220V corre riesgo de vida, tome las medidas de seguridad pertinentes.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Hola JRWolf,
cuando pido el condensador en las tiendas la gente se asusta y dicen que no tienen tan grandes.
Yo no tengo ni idea de cómo es, pero ¿seguro que es de 220 microfaradios a 400 v?
y ¿hay manera de sustituir ese por dos más pequeños? (seguro que la pregunta es una burrada de un ignorante como yo 
Un saludo.


----------



## JRWolf

templas dijo:
			
		

> Hola JRWolf,
> cuando pido el condensador en las tiendas la gente se asusta y dicen que no tienen tan grandes.
> Yo no tengo ni idea de cómo es, pero ¿seguro que es de 220 microfaradios a 400 v?
> y ¿hay manera de sustituir ese por dos más pequeños? (seguro que la pregunta es una burrada de un ignorante como yo
> Un saludo.



Hola, perdona que lo pregunte son tiendas de electronica repuestos?, o de audio, viste parlantes amplificador y esas cosas porque aqui si seria raro q lo encuentre, pero en las de electronica es un producto comun, todos los TV tienen estos capacitores en la parte de continua de 290 a 310V, es elmismo esquema q te pase.
Bueno mas alla de eso podrias reemplazarlo por 2 de 100uf por 400V (con 200uf andaria) en paralelo, o 2 capacitores de 470uf por 250v o mas en serie (da 235uf por 500v).

No lo tomes a mal pero no le habras mostrado 220mf ? en ves de 220uf, no es lo mismo y ahi si es mucha la diferencia. 220mf =220000uf y lo q vos necesitas es 220uf. Por la tension los valores comerciales son 6,3V; 10V; 16V; 25V; 35V; 50V; 63V; 100V; 160V; 250V; 350V; 400; 450V despues tenes mas grande todabia pero ya son valores raros en electronica.

Decime q es lo q no te pueden dar de tanta tension o de tanta capacidad. 
Pero repito deberian tenerlo no es un valor dificil, te serviria cualquier capacitor de 200uf o mas y 360V o mas pero.

No dudes en preguntar devuelta y sino decime de donde sos, si sos de argentina en Bs As te puedo decir una direcciones. En otros lados no creo fuera de argentina.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Hola JRWolf,
ya lo he montado y funciona a la perfección poniéndole 98 led's porque con 84 se iba el consumo por led a 40 mA. Al final le he puesto 100 por motivos de seguridad, y me da un consumo por led de entre 18 y 19 mA. Como no son baratos prefiero no arriesgarme a fundirlos 
Por otro lado, ¿sería posible eliminar la resistencia del circuito? Tengamos en cuenta que lo único que hace es transformar una parte de la energía en calor, y aunque sea poca, se desperdicia. ¿Qué ocurriría si le quito la resistencia y añado más led's? En fin, espero tus respuestas y te agradezco mucho las molestias que te estás tomando. Ya pondré fotos.
Un saludo.


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, me alegro q te guste y ande, y la resistencia yo no la eliminaria pq no solamente convierte energia en calor sino q limita la corriente de consumo, no olvides q idealmete un diodo es un cable en el sentido q conduce si le sacas la resistencia te daria la tension pero por corriente infinita (idealmente), enrealidad no seria infinita pero subiria si te fijas proba un led solo con una tension de 3,2V directamente y otro con una resistencia en serie pero q en el led caigan 3,2V la corriente no es lamisma el q tiene la resitencia tiene la corriente q queramos mientras el otro sube y puede ser riesgoso para el mismo no se va a quemar perooo.

Esta resistencia en serie se la llama limitadora no es por capricho es por precaucion y necesidad para dejar la tension por led lo mas idel posible. Si la corriente aumenta tb aumenta la caida en la resitencia pero en menor medida en los leds entonces te limita no solo la corriente sino la tension por asi decirlo no olvidar q la tension en R es Vr=RxI, pero en led es Vd solamente no calculo si no tenes resitencia es Vd = Vcc/84 para 280 3,33V el led brilla mucho pero para 310 3,69V el led pufff, con resitencia esta se banca la pekeña diferencia.

Esperamos tus fotos.

PD: Con respecto a las discrepancias de corriente esto se puede deber a que use los calculos ideales, de los componentes dados 3,4V y 20mA, proba a medir la tension en la salida del capacitor decime que valor te da, tb el valor de la tension en los led medido y el de la resistencia tension y valor en ohm real medido. Si te fijas yo dije q en lo personal uso 3,2V (esto es mi maximo personal) si para mi calculos usaba este valor con la resistencia de 1k2 me daria una corriente de 35mA y con una corriente de 40mA me da una tension por led de 3,1V, pero nuevamente los calculos son conrespecto a los datos dados. Si tomamos 100 leds y una resistencia 1k2 en serie con una corriente de 19mA te daria una tension por led de 2,8/9 V, si medis deberia darte algo asi con una entrada de 310V. 

PD2: dependiendo del modelo los leds blancos andan con tensiones q van de los 2,3 a 3,3V segun probe yo (brillan mas o menos pero andan), no los datos de fabrica pq eso tendrias q pedirlo directamente al fabricante para q te den esos valores.

Esperamos tus fotos.

SALu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Hola de nuevo JRWolf 
¿te puedes creer que no recuerdo cómo poner las fotos? Lo he intentado de mil maneras y no me sale, y eso que ya he puesto fotos en este mismo hilo. ¿Te las mando por e-mail y las pones ya que seguro que tienes más experiencia que yo?

Otra cosa, he recibido unos led's idénticos pero que iluminan mucho más y consumen 100 mA cada uno. ¿Puedo sustituirlos en el circuito y ya está, o hay que cambiar algún componente? ¿Puede haber los mismos led's por línea o tiene que haber menos?

Y otra cosa más. Tengo un contador de consumo digital que me compré en un centro comercial y por cada línea de 97 led's me da un consumo de 6 a 7 watios. Yo de siempre creí que W=V·A por lo que si hago cuentas tengo que:
97 led's x 20 mA = 1940 mA (o 1,94 A)
conectados a 220 V 
por lo tanto tenemos que 220·1,94 = 426,8 Watios!
¡No puede ser!
¿en qué me estoy equivocando?
Saludos


----------



## Ferny

La carga de leds consume en total 220V y 20mA (cada led irá a 220/97 = 2.27V aprox. y 20mA por estar en serie, es decir cada led no tiene 220V y 20mA, ese es tu fallo). La potencia entonces es 220V x 20mA = 4.4W (supongo que los 7 que te salen a ti puede ser por pérdidas y por precisión del aparato de medida)

Edito: claro que si rectificas la alterna, salen unos 310V de continua,  eso hace que la potencia sea 310V x 20mA = 6.2W que se aproxima muchísimo a lo que mides


----------



## JRWolf

templas dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo JRWolf
> ¿Te las mando por e-mail y las pones ya que seguro que tienes más experiencia que yo?
> 
> Otra cosa, he recibido unos led's idénticos pero que iluminan mucho más y consumen 100 mA cada uno. ¿Puedo sustituirlos en el circuito y ya está, o hay que cambiar algún componente? ¿Puede haber los mismos led's por línea o tiene que haber menos?
> 
> Y otra cosa más. Tengo un contador de consumo digital que me compré en un centro comercial y por cada línea de 97 led's me da un consumo de 6 a 7 watios. Yo de siempre creí que W=V·A por lo que si hago cuentas tengo que:
> 97 led's x 20 mA = 1940 mA (o 1,94 A)
> conectados a 220 V
> por lo tanto tenemos que 220·1,94 = 426,8 Watios!
> Saludos



Hola, como va, primero en este foro no puse nunca fotos o no creo pero si adjunte archivos, como los q puse en este hilo. Talves llegaste al limite de espacio q te dan para fotos, siqueres mandamelas y veo si puedo, no problem.

Por otro lado si estas errado en el calculo vos decis 97 leds en "linea" esto significa en serie cuando es asi se toma la misma corriente para cada linea, o sea 97 led con 20mA total (1 linea), pero 97 por tension de led. o sea

97 leds x Vd = 291V (con Vd = 3V eso tenes q ver cuanto es en tucaso por lo expuesto anteriormente.)

Potencia total:

291V x 20mA = 5.82Watt  (con Vd = 3,2V da 6.2Watt) + la potencia consumida por la resistencia q si es de 1k2 tiene un consumo de 0,48Watt, asiq da 6,3 y 6,68watt respectivamente.
Muy serca de los 6 o 7 watt q te muestra el aparato, las cuentas dan milagro urra por la ciencia   

Con respecto alos leds q consumen mas corriente es lo q mensiono en una de las respuestas, depende de la fabricacion, del fabricante, de los lumenes, candelas, o sea del tipo de led ya q hay led ultra brillantes y led ULTRABRILLANTES, se entiende.
Y eso se ve o entiende teniendo 2 led diferentes uno aladodel otro y probando, tomando datos y despues calculando los componentes.

"No podrias colocar en reemplazo estos led pq el consumo de corriente modifica el valor de las resistencias"

Te puedo recomendar para dejar todo OK, q tomes 2 pilas comunes de 1,5V las pngas en un portapilas, asi obtenes 3V  (lo ideal es la tension de trabajo ideal q seria entre 2,6 y 3,2Vdependiendo del led) o 3 pilas recargables de 1,2V (3,6V) y conectes el led asi medis la corriente q consume, asi me pasas "ESE" dato y te tiro los valores mas apropiados para estos leds, asi no corres riesgos de destruccion masiva   . Sino y si te animas podes tratar de calcularlo con las formulas q te pase en uno de los post ant. Disculpa tenes un tester o multimetro q mida corriente continua, yo te estoy hablando como si tuvieces todos los instrumentos   .este se conecta en serie con el led, como ej un led AZUL ultra brillante con 2,8V (2 pilas 1,5 un poco gastadas) consume 7mA (prende pero poco), y con 3,7V (3 pilas de 1,2V llenas) da un consumo de 27mA (brilla muchooo) lo ideal segun tabla es 3,2 y 20mA, esto te sirve para saber la corriente q tenes q usar para calculos y la tension o sea si con 3V prende y te gusta usas esa corriente y ese valor de tension, si te gusta y no se calienta mucho con 3,6V medis esa corriente y tens una idea de la q consume realmente la bajas un poco  la tension y la corriente o se 3,2V y 20mA ideal normal.

Bueno ya fue la explicacion esto es para dejar todo bien y q no se quemen todos o sea si a un led q consume idealmente 20mA le mandas 24mA va andar pero se reduce su tiempo de vida, y si le mandas mas de 30 ya el pobre pide ayuda  .

Bueno cualquier cosa aca toy.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Hola JRWolf, ¿qué sería de mí sin ti? 
gracias por tus prontas respuestas y por el interés que te tomas por todos mis problemas. Menos mal que me has aclarado lo del consumo porque si no estaría hecho un lío.
Te comento que los nuevos led's para otro experimento de un acuario más pequeño son los que aparecen en este enlace del fabricante para que puedas ver los datos que ellos ponen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350083359535&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Echa un vistazo cuando puedas a la parte de abajo en specifications y verás los valores ideales para cada led y si puedes me dices qué componentes debo variar para hacer un circuito nuevo ya que (según verás en las fotos) el otro de los led's de 20 mA ha quedado de cine 
Un saludo y un abrazo desde España.

PD: no tengo ni idea de electrónica pero tengo un polímetro muy bueno de APPA


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, esperaremos las fotos, ahora con respecto a los nuevo leds mmm tremendos leds, te comento segun calculos led con esas caracteristicas dan unos 106 lumenes, para tener en cuenta y una lampara de 100W incandecente da entre 1200 y 1500 o sea con 13 led da la misma luz q un foco de 100W comun. Si pones 100 tenes 10600 lumenes esto q es, mucha luz, fijate q focos de halogenuro metalico, MH o metal halide, dan esa luz en 150W, y vos lo tendrias en 50W, sin nada de calor. Los pecesitos se quedan ciegos   .

Cambiando de tema asiq tambien tenes pecera/s, yo tb estoy en esotengo 3 chicas de 120 cm, y 1 estanques chico de unos 6x3mts.

Bueno volviendo al punto en cuestion, decime cuantos leds queres poner ya te digo q 100 no podrias en la misma linea ( en serie) porque segun el datasheet tiene una tension entre 3 y 3,4V donde esta ultima es la nominal o tipica eso daria 340Vcc asiq tenes q poner menos o en el otro formato (el otro esquema).
Ahora si queres poner todos en 1 sola linea te diria q pongas 84 (no era ese el esquema anterior), y sobre una tension de 3,4V (yo en lo personal lo calcularia para un toq menos) y una corriente de 90mA (100mA es el maximo constante y 150 pico), da una resistencia de 270ohms y unos 3Watts.

Osea 
Leds 84
Resistencia 270 ohms por 3 watt da una corriente de 91mA (Yo diria esta configuracion)
o
Resistencia 247 ohms por 3 Watt da 98.8mA Esta resistencia seria de 1% o 2 en serie de 220 ohms por 3watt con otra de 27 ohms 1/2 watt.

Lo demas igual al anterior (para 1 sola linea)

Cualquier cosa pregunta.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Hola JRWolf,
Me alegro de que haya un experto en electrónica que también guste de los acuarios. Junto con las fotos de la matriz que te envíe a tu e-mail te envío también alguna de mi acuario a ver si te gusta.
Entonces dime, ¿en qué versión se consume menos energía por resistencia, en la de sólo una de 3 w de 270 ohms, en la de 247 ohms en 3 w (y por cierto ¿qué es eso de 1%?) o en la de 2 en serie de 220 ohms y otra de 27 ohms? Y si fuera en esta segunda versión ¿cómo coloco las resistencias? ¿270, detrás otra de 270 y detrás la de 27?
Otra pregunta, ¿no se calientan nada los led's aún cuando consumen 100 mA cada uno?
Perdona mi ráfaga de preguntas pero ya sabes el refrán, "el que no sabe es el que no ve" 

En fin, gracias mil y un saludo JRWolf


----------



## templas

Esto es una prueba de foto de acuario para iluminar con led's. Mide 180x60x60 con un total si estuviera sólo lleno de agua de 648 l.

Funcionaaaaaa! 

Voy a poner las de la matriz (por ahora tiene tres tiras de 97 led's de los de 20 mA.


----------



## templas

Buenas a todos. Aquí están las fotos. He montado la matriz sobre metacrilato transparente, taladrando agujeros de 3 mm para los leds y pegándolos con silicona en caliente. Ahora mismo hay tres series de 97 led's cada una. Por cierto JRWolf, me acabo de dar cuenta de que uno de ellos no está encendido y sin embargo los demás sí. ¿Esto afecta al resto de sus compañeros de serie? ¿Sube el consumo o el voltaje? Y yo creía que cuando un led no se enciende es que por él no pasa la corriente, con lo que la serie debería estar apagada entera, ¿me equivoco? (seguro que sí 
Saludos.


----------



## klosanov

los leds se puesen dañar de dos formas que se pongan en corto o que se abran ,el voltaje de los demas leds aumontara en 1/500 por ciento o sea que la corriente tambien.


----------



## mcrven

Oye templas, al fin iluminaste el acuario.
Felicidades... Se ve muy bien.

Por lo del LED que no enciende y la serie que no se apaga, es cómo te indicó klosanov, porque está en corto circuito. Lo único será el incremento de la corriente, hasta que sustituyare el LED, pero es insignificante: 20.04 mA.
El LED debería soportar hasta 30 mA o más.

Dices haber pegado los LEDs con silicona caliente. Si haces las perforaciones con una broca de 4.7 mm y las repasas con la punta de un escariador de 5mm - sólo la punta - encajan sin pegamento.

Prueba con un pedazo de acrilato de 1 cm de espesor y un par de LEDs cuyo punto lunimoso debería quedar en el centro del mismo, pues creo recordar que la luz se difunde por el cuerpo del acrilato, dando la impresión de superficie lumínica.

Lo único que te resta, será preguntarle a los pesces, a ver de qué color la prefieren.

Saludos:


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, devuelta, che templas a mi mail no me llego nada de nada pero igual se ven bien las fotos, podrias medir las tensiones del circuito y ponerlas para sacarme una duda q tengo, o sea la tension en las patas del capacitor deberia estar entre 290 y 310Vcc, pone lo q te de, y medi la tension en las patas de la resistencia cualquiera de ella, asi tambien medi cuaquier led, y si podes medir la corriente en una de las ramas.

Te preguntaras porque estas medidas q te pido, bueno es para ver si los leds estan trabajando bien, si no estan sobre cargados, y si pueden dar luz. Porque a pesar de que se ve bastante bien me parece q los leds no tienen la suficiente tension para dar su maximo.

Con respecto a las resistencias de 270 ohms o la serie de 247 ohms el consumo es precticamente el mismo uno seria algo de 2,2W y el otro 2,4W, eso es lo mismo.

Y el modelo lleva 1 sola resitencia de 270  ohms(en vez de la de 1k2 del modelo q hiciste para 20mA), lo del 1% es una resitencia del 1% de tolerancia en el valor es otro modelo por asi decirlo, las comunes son de entre el 5 y 10%, o sea una resistencia comercial de 10% de 270 puede ser de 243 o de 297 ohms mientras q una del 1% puede ser de entre 267,3 y 272,7 ohms pero te decia estas porque en estas encuentras mas variedad de valorespero es mas dificil encontrarlas. No importa pone una sola de 270 ohms en serie con los 84 led y deberia andar bien.

Como dicen antes si un led se quema puede hacer un corto o abrirce, si se abre no te anda toda la linea, si hace un corto la tension de divide entre el resto de los componentes, en este caso seria entre 96 leds y la resistencia, y esta se lleva la diferencia si los leds estan trabajando con su tension correcta (nominal tipica), si tienen una tension menor estos suben su tension hasta la nominal, luego la diferencia cae en la resistencia.

Sobre si calientan o no los leds mm no probe los de 100mA, pero te puedo decir que si llegaran a calentar seria minimo en comparacion con un foco incandecente, e incluso habria mucha diferencia con un tubo fluorecente, y estos supuestamente calientan poco.
Otra cosa si los led de 20mA calientan es q te pasaste de la corriente tipica de trabajo, lo q reducira su tiempo de vida util.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## templas

Hola a todos y gracias por las prontas respuestas 

Mcrven,

¿qué tal? cuánto tiempo! qué te parece el acuario?  la verdad es que en esa foto está la iluminación con los fluorescentes (que me costaba un pico en la factura de la electricidad) Ahora mismo el acuario tiene una iluminación híbrida: luz solar con reflectores y led's y no veas cómo tiran las plantas y lo bonito y natural que se ve todo. Este es el enésimo mito que rompo en el acuarismo, ya que la gente huía del sol como quien huye del diablo y sin embargo a mí siempre me quedó la duda. Pues bien, aquí tengo mi acuario para demostrarlo.

Buenísima idea la de poner los led's en un agujero a su medida. Lo probaré.

JRWolf,

Al final, como vi que conseguí poner las fotos en el foro no te las envié pero si no las ves te las envío a tu e-mail. Tú dirás.
Las medidas que me has dicho que tomara son:
- en las patas del condensador hay 318,2 voltios.
- en los led's fluctúa entre 3,04 y 3,06 voltios.
- en las patas de las resistencias dependiendo de la línea que mida hay entre 19,8 y 20,1 voltios.
- la intensidad en las ramas varía de 19,7 mA a 20,5 mA.

Observando estas medidas se me ocurre una cuestión: Si en las especificaciones de los led's dice que trabajan a 3,4 volitos, ¿por qué cuando consigo que haya 3,4 voltios restando led's a la línea aumenta la intensidad a casi 30 mA? O dicho de otra manera ¿habría forma de hacer pasar 3,4 voltios por led sin que aumentara con ello la intensidad por led? 
Supongo que la respuesta tiene que ver con que el led "come" miliamperios según aumenta la tensión entre sus puntas, aunque el fabricante diga que la tensión nominal e 3,4 voltios.

En fin, saludos a todos y si necesitáis medidas en otros puntos del circuito o cambios de lo que sea no tenéis más que pedirlas. Vosotros los expertos, yo... a vuestras órdenes


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, como va denuevo, por las fotos se ven bien dejalas asi, como punto aparte te comento q aca en Argentina no consigo plantas para el acuario q se vean bien solo las comunes  (yo estoy en el interior del pais), las tuyas se ven joya, y lo del sol mmm no es q sea malo lo q pasa q favorece la creacion de algas, pero si tenes el acuario BIEN plantado no es tan asi, sino te comento yo tengo el estanq afuera a pleno sol, y te puedo decir (en realidad son 2 del total q te pase antes) y uno lo plante a ful desde el comienzo y esta clara el agua como el primer dia, mientras el segundo lo puse pero sin plantas (en realidad este fue mi primero) y se lleno de algas el agua se ve verde y estan uno alado del otro asiq ahi se nota la diferencia con esto te quiero decir q el sol es malo si no tenes plantas, tb has de considerar los cambios de temperatura q produce la luz solar q es mayor q la artificial en especial en verano. Pero si lo tenes bien cuidado no jode la luz del sol.

Bueno volviendo al tema de los leds, veo q en la resistencia caen 20V (promedio) y 20mA, esto es por simple teoria 1000 ohms, no de 120 como yo te mensione, pero en tu caso esta bien. PEro si en la configuracion de 84 leds pones esta de 1000 ohms te daria una corriente de 32mA (aproximadamente) como te daba a vos. A que se debe esto bueno tomando la tension de 3,4V por 84 leds da 285,6V, ahora 318 - 285,6 = 32.4V que caerian en la resistencia, siendo esta de 1000 ohms da una corriente de 32,4mA, pero si la resistencia es de 1200 da 27mA y con 1500 (tb la mensione antes) da 21,6mA.
Por la diferencia de tension de entrada te preguntaba anteriormente porque justamente de 290 a 318V hay micha diferencia.

Con tu configuracion de 97 leds por 3,05V da 295.85V mas 20V (resistencia) dan 315.9V (cerca de los 318 medidos la diferencia seria de menos de 0,02V por led), pero tenes muchos leds si queres tener 3,4V en cada uno con 97 necesitarias 329.8V no los alimentas ni apalos. Por eso te sugeri la configuracion de 87 pero con resistencia de 1200 a 1500 ohms.

Fijate los colores de las resistencia deberia ser 1200ohm es marron rojo rojo dorado, si los colores son diferentes te vendieron otro valor, por ej segun calculos da 1000 ohms y los colores serian marron negro rojo dorado.

Bueno resumiendo 84 led por 3,4V, 21mA, seria con resistencia de 1500 ohms por 1 watt para 317/318V. Si la tension es menor te convendria la de 1200 como dije (lo calcule para 310V).

Otra forma si sacas 7 leds con esa resistencia te daria una tension de 3,32V, con lo q los mismos prenderian muchomas probalo. para no desoldar y sacar los leds hace un puente con un cable entre el led 97 y el 90, se entiende?.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## mcrven

> aunque el fabricante diga que la tensión nominal e 3,4 voltios.



Bueno Templas, en la cita tienes la respuesta a tu duda. La tensión que te indica el fabricante es "NOMINAL".

Esa tensión será la que muestran un montón de LEDs cuando los prueban, en los laboratorios, a una corriente de referncia dada. Ejemplo: 30 mA. Se prueban con una fuente de corriente constante fijada a 30 mA y con un voltímetro conectado en paralelo al LED. Cuando este último se conecta, la corriente será fija al valor predeterminado y la tensión sobre el mismo, estárá acorde a lo necesario para mostrar esa corriente. Si para alcanzar la corriente requiere más voltaje, pues... tendrá más voltaje. Si es suficiente con menos... pues será con menos.

Te recuerdo que un LED actúa cómo un diodo ZENER, a un determinado voltaje llamado Vz, este se estabiliza mientras que, la corriente se incrementa abruptamente ante el más mínimo intento por incrementar la tensión.

Debido a eso, el único parámetro significativo que se debe cuidar, es la CORRIENTE. La tensión necesartia para que ésta se establezca dependerá de cada uno de los LED y, en la serie, cada uno tendrá su propia tensión NOMINAL particular. Por eso es que cada medida de tensión en cada LED es distinta, claro que sólo por unas milésimas de voltio.

La tensión indicada por los fabricantes es el promedio de lecturas de todas las pruebas que ellos han realizado a una corriente específica predeterminada.

Saludos y no vayas a cocinar los pesces.


----------



## JRWolf

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Ejemplo: 30 mA. Se prueban con una fuente de corriente constante fijada a 30 mA y con un voltímetro conectado en paralelo al LED. Cuando este último se conecta, la corriente será fija al valor predeterminado y la tensión sobre el mismo, estárá acorde a lo necesario para mostrar esa corriente. Si para alcanzar la corriente requiere más voltaje, pues... tendrá más voltaje. Si es suficiente con menos... pues será con menos.
> 
> Te recuerdo que un LED actúa cómo un diodo ZENER, a un determinado voltaje llamado Vz, este se estabiliza mientras que, la corriente se incrementa abruptamente ante el más mínimo intento por incrementar la tensión.



Hola esto no va a portar nada para el tema o eso creo, pero quiero aclarar o por lo menos discutir algo.

Hola mcrven, voy a discrepar un poco con vos yo no considero un led como un zener, un led no es mas q un diodo normal que tiene un punto de conduccion mayor de entre 1,4 y 3,8 (desde los led comunes a los ultra blillantes). Si decis q se puede considerar como un zener puede interpretarce mal y alguien que no este en el tema lo puede tomar mal. Un Zener en forma directa se comporta como un diodo comun, y en inversa igual o mayor (tiene maximo tambien) a la tension Vz funciona como un Zener lo q es. Mientras q un led en inversa no conduce y si pasas cierto valor el led hace puff (que termino cientifico), y en forma directa conduce apartir de la tension del led que es menor a la nominal, sino vean que un led de Vd nominal 3,4V da luz a partir de los 2,1 o 2,2V, lo que tendira mucha diferencia con respecto a la igualdad con un zener de 3,4 q se mantiene en ese valor con una diferecnia menor a los 0,2V.

Bueno solo queria diferenciar o enfatizar que un zener es muy disitinto a un led, y mas igual a la tension de conduccion de un diodo normal pero mayor, y en inversa no conduce ni el normal ni el led, pero si el zener.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## norikatzu

amigos yo tambien estoy en esto de los leds a 220VAC yo logre armar un circuito, (logicamente sin transformador) donde puse hasta 100 leds en serie. empeze con 30leds, luego 40 leds, 60 leds, 80 leds y por ultimo 100 leds.... utilizando el mismo circuito y me funciona muy bien. use todos los colores de los leds con el mismo circuito y me funciona muy bien..


----------



## sergio3b

como puedo conectar 40 o 50 leds a 5 voltios?¿


----------



## El nombre

norikatzu dijo:
			
		

> amigos yo tambien estoy en esto de los leds a 220VAC yo logre armar un circuito, (logicamente sin transformador) donde puse hasta 100 leds en serie. empeze con 30leds, luego 40 leds, 60 leds, 80 leds y por ultimo 100 leds.... utilizando el mismo circuito y me funciona muy bien. use todos los colores de los leds con el mismo circuito y me funciona muy bien..


amigos. 
de todos son conocidos los trabajos con inperfecciones. Si se averia uno te deja cien sin funcioar.

La calidad es un tema discutible.

Lo dicho: cada uno diseña como sabe. La posventa es la basura.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
La manera más simple es la Ley de Ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gradmaster

Hay uan forma que pueden aplicar paar conectar X cantidad de led's y es el principio de las fuentes sin transformador, y es mas o menos asi.

La tension del capacitor debe ser mayor que la tension de alimentacion, sino el capacitor puede explotar o incendiarse.

los led's debe estar conectados en antiparalelo y por cada led colocado en una posicion debe ir otro en posicion contraria.


breve explicacion. 

El capacitor sirve como impedancia lo que limita la corriente que fluira a travez delk ciruito, la resistencia sirve como carga al capacitor y permite que la corriente fluya, los led's debes estar en antiparalelo para permitir que la corriente fluya en cada cambio de polaridad de la corriente alterna, sino lo colocas asi lo minimo que ocurrira es que quemaras el led.

el ciruito lo prove con un capacitor de 1uF y led's jumbo neon, alimentado a 127VAC, no lo he provado con 220V asi que si lo intentan como consejo, almenos usen lentes de seguridad y una extrension para evitar algun incendio.

por lo demas, haganlo bajo su propio riesgo.


----------



## e-nixx

hola templas

el circuito q t recomendo mi amigo Nilfred, esta bien para lo k kieres hacer, si quieres que tengan los led menos voltaje entre sus pines, solo deves conectar mas led a la tira, es provocara que caiga el voltaje a 3,7 en cada led, deves medir con 1 multimetro cada 5 led que agregues.
ademas este circuito que te recomendo mi amigo es que traen los focos comerciales, asi que no tienes nada que enviarles. cuidado stas trabajando con voltajes altos, sumo cuidado amigo templas.

saludos desd chile.

;-)


----------



## jechu094

bueno me interesa el tema ya que segun lo que he leido iluminar con leds ayuda a ahorrar energia, me gustaria saber:

¿esto se podria utilizar como reemplazo a un bombillo?
¿como diseñar un sistema completo para toda la casa (o en su defecto una habitacion)?

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Gradmaster

Hay lamparas especiales diseñadas con LED's siendo su consumo inferior a 1 Watt, pero son mucho mas caras que un bonbillo tradicional, tambien tu puedes fabricar lamparas con el diseño que puse arriba, todo con la mas extrema precausion.

exito.


----------



## ELCHAVO

si los conectan en serie se meten en lios despues para identificar cual se daño !. es mejor en paralelo.


----------



## lobolarsen

Quiero hacer un voltímetro digital con el icl7106 con displays de ánodo común que trabajan con una tensión de 8 a 10 V. aproximadamente. Conozco el circuito para excitar displays a 5 V., pero no de 8 a 10 V. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias.


----------



## JRWolf

lobolarsen dijo:
			
		

> Quiero hacer un voltímetro digital con el icl7106 con displays de ánodo común que trabajan con una tensión de 8 a 10 V. aproximadamente. Conozco el circuito para excitar displays a 5 V., pero no de 8 a 10 V. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> Gracias.



Hola, no se bien de donde obtenes los 8 o 10V si son AC o DC (alterna o continua), si son DC simplemente con un 7805 (lm, ka o cualquier siglas), y un capacitor de 0,33uF en Vi y uno de 0,1uF en Vo, ya obtenes 5Vdc estables y sin mas problemas.
Si lo que tenes son 8Vac necesitas un puente de diodos y un capacitor electrolitico de 1500uF x16V (o mas grande) con esto obtenes una tension casi continua no regulada, luego le colocas lo mensinado para el caso de tener una continua antes.

Con el 7805 asi como cualquiera de la familia 78xx, se le puede sacar 1A facilmente cte, y con muy buena disipacion 1,5A y 2,2A pico.

ELCHAVO tenes razon hasta cierto punto, si los colocas en serie si muere uno se corta el circuito, mienstras que si los colocas en paralelo aunque alguno muera el sistema sigue funcionando, PERO si los colacas en serie consumen mas corriente, y depemdiedo del sistema que armes el consumo total del sistema puede ser mucho, lo que yo recomiendo es un sistema tipo dual por asi decirlo si te fijas en respuestas anteriores di un sistema de 90 leds a 220Vac, y segun varios foristas anda bien  (yo lo probe con menos por costos aca), y este funciona con varias ramas en paralelo pero cada rama tiene una cantidad de leds superior a los 20, asi la corriente por dar un ej si son ramas de 30 leds y 3 ramas el consumo de corriente total seria de 60mA mientras q si tenes 90 leds en paralelo la corriente seria 1,8A si consideramos que la tension de entrada siempre es 220Vac por la corriente en un caso tenemos 396Watts (donde esta el ahorro, y no caen en los leds sino en los otros componentes ya sean caps resistencias etc) mientras q en el otro 13,2Watts (tiene perdidas no es ideal) siempre hablando de 90leds conectados DIRECTAMENTE a 220Vac sin transformador.

Bueno nada mas ya me perdi ilo de la conversacion asiq no quiero meter la pata. 

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## elmo2

esta idea me parecio buena:





http://www.tehhouse.us/electrical/cfledlamp1/index.php

el circuito que usa es parecido al que aporto nilfred aunque este es para 110 vac 60hz...

el creador comenta que es otra forma de reciclar las lampara ahorradoras (CFL)...

saludos...


----------



## elosciloscopio

Lo mejor sería que pusieras un puente de diodos como rectificador, y un transformador, y pusieras en paralelo pequeños grupos de LED's en serie.

Peroo 500 me parecen muchos.


----------



## unleased!

A mi lo que no me convence es que los circuitos aquí explicados no protejen contra sobrevoltaje.

Si trabajamos a 220V, los filtramos y rectificamos nos quedan en 311V

Si la línea cae a 210V, después de filtrar nos quedan en 296V por lo que al ser menor no hay problema.

Si la línea sube a 250V, después del filtro tendremos 353V, 42V a mayores de la nominal y no pensemos ya que exista un pico de 300V porque entonces tendríamos a mayores la friolera de 113V, que corresponde a un 130% por encima de la tensión nominal.

Creo que no estaría de mas que se implementase un zener...  

Saludos.


----------



## car127

hola, lei todo pero tengo una duda el caso de los led a 220v  ¿se usa una fuente para todos los grupos de led en serie o una fuente por cada grupo de led en serie


----------



## elosciloscopio

un zener? podría funcionar  
Pero de cuantos vatios?


----------



## mcrven

car127 dijo:
			
		

> hola, lei todo pero tengo una duda el caso de los led a 220v  ¿se usa una fuente para todos los grupos de led en serie o una fuente por cada grupo de led en serie



Colóquenle un varistor (MOV) de 230V después del fusible.

Saludos:


----------



## car127

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> car127 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola, lei todo pero tengo una duda el caso de los led a 220v  ¿se usa una fuente para todos los grupos de led en serie o una fuente por cada grupo de led en serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colóquenle un varistor (MOV) de 230V después del fusible.
> 
> Saludos:
Hacer clic para expandir...


sorry parese que no vimos la misma fuente yo ablaba de esta que uso JRWolf en la pagina 5, de cual ablas tu
 la cantidad de led en mi caso usare 300 y seran series de 45 led aprox el calculo lo tengo en una hoja y tengo que acomodarlo un poco, con una fuente esta bien ?


----------



## car127

1 - Se puede usar solo una fuente para alimentar 6 lineas de 42 led en serie (Led 6v/20mA)

2 - Estoi biendo la fuente que publico JRWolf en la pagina 5, y la idea es que quede como esta en el adjunto

segun lo poco que en tiendo en cada linea estarian pasando 20mA por efecto de la resistencia


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Qué tipo de LED (o de que color) trabaja con 6V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## car127

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Qué tipo de LED (o de que color) trabaja con 6V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Datos led:
luz           :blanca semi fria
voltaje    : 6v
corriente : 20mA
angulo apertura : 80°
mcd         :   7000-8000


----------



## CesarIII

Después de pasarme toda la mañana leyendo este tema y haciendo algunos calculos, me parece que lo mas sencillo es hacer un circuito así:

Como la tensión es de 220VAC, asumire que después del puente y el condensador tengo 311 (muy aproximadamente). Con 311, si cada led toma 3,5V entonces con 86 LEDs tendremos 301V. 

Quedando 10V que son para la resistencia, pienso q es preferible no usar solo una resistencia sino un LM317 como regulador de corriente. Para que este nos de 12mA debemos uasr una resistencia de 100 Ohm. Para 15mA (aprox) una resistencia de 84 Ohm y 68 Ohm para 18mA. Esto es con el fin de protejer los LEDs de sobre-voltajes (y la consecuente sobre-corriente) y para poder mantener siempre una corriente constante. Lo unico caro (aparte de los LEDs serian los condensadores Antes del regulador. Quizá una resistencia Antes del condensador podria ayudar a no estresar el condensador pero yo no lo usaría.

Y esto seria todo. En este punto, es importante mencionar que se necesita la menor resistencia posible (en este caso creado por el regulador de corriente) para que la disipacion sea por medio de los LEDs y no de la resistencia o el regulador de corriente. Otra cosa es que quizá este circuto sea más eficiente que cualquier otro, porque a 311VDC es quiza la mayor cantidad de LEDs y la resistencia mas pequeña (con cierto margen de seguridad) que es posible.

Si quieren este circuito para una pecera es posible que al pez le convenga uno de estos porque el regulador de corriente y el condensador evitarán parpadeos, aunque sean imperceptibles.
Saludos,

CésarIII


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Quizas llegue un poco tarde, pero quisiera proponer algo diferente de lo que se ha mostrado hasta ahora.
Mi idea consiste en rectificar y filtrar los 220 de la línea, lo cual nos daría 311v en contínua. Luego conectar en serie 6 diodos zener de 48v, lo cual nos daría 288v. Si cada led toma 3v, nos da 96 la cantidad que podemos montar en esta tensión.
Con R de 470 Ohm, tenemos una corriente de zener de 50mA y una potencia zener total de 14.4W , que dividida por 6 da 2.4w.
Si la corriente de los leds es de 30mA, la corriente en la resistencia nos da 80mA, y una potencia disipada en la misma de 1.84w.
Los calculos estan hechos a las apuradas, pero no me parecen irrisorios, son totalmente realizables, y me parecen un poco mas seguros para evitar que se quemen los diodos, que no son tan baratos que digamos.


----------



## dkns

que tal yo estoy buscando hacer algo similar al amigo de la pesera, solo que yo con los leds en paralelo y con 4 veces mas leds que el, osea 2000 leds de 10mm, pero despues de leer este post he notado que aqui hablan mucho de altos voltajes, y en otro post donde hablan de conectarlos en paralelo hablan de alto amperaje

lo que se me hace curioso es que para encender 2000 leds en serie creo que necesitaria miles de volts con bajo amperaje y para encenderlos en paralelo como 40 Amperes de corriente y bajo voltaje..

entonces mi duda es.. cual fuente es mas viable hacer considerando costo, seguridad y eficiencia?, ademas considerando en mi casa la linea me entrega 120VAC

y luego de esto, en caso de que la fuente de alto voltaje para leds en serie fuera mas viable, como conseguiria estos voltajes tan altos?

y en caso contrario que la fuente de alto amperaje para leds en paralelo, igual como podria hacerla?.. espero alguien me pueda ayudar, gracias!


----------



## Prusoft

Amigos, yo estuve realizando algunos experimentos con LED para iluminar y el montaje mas económico resulto ser dos líneas o más en dependencia de la cantidad de iluminación necesaria conectadas en paralelo, formadas a su vez por muchos LED en serie hasta cubrir el voltaje de la línea que en mi caso es 120V. Ponemos dos líneas como mínimo para que una use el voltaje de un siclo y la otra línea el otro siclo y evitar problemas con los picos en inverso que se pueden producir como armónicos en las líneas por la conexión y desconexión de dispositivos inductivos en el hogar.

Con esta solución logramos encender muchos LED con la línea de AC sin rectificar y filtrar, además para evitar usar resistencias limitadoras, agregamos unos LED de mas a cada línea y resuelto el ajuste fino de corriente. En nuestro caso los LED eran de 3V 30mA y quedaron trabajando a aprox. 27mA.

Hace un año que esta funcionando y no ha dado problemas.


----------



## jucapol

Compañeros, no se les olvide la seguridad al trabajar con linea viva, les aconsejo un fusible a la entrada de alimentacion.

Y sobre todo en caso de las peseras no dejar expuestas las conexiones como recomendo en uno de las respuestas otro compañero. 

Los felicito esta muy bien desarrollado el diseño y la aplicacion enfocada al ahorro de energia es de los temas que mas me interesan.

Saludos desde Mexico.

Jucapol


----------



## damian2009

Yo tengo una fuente de PC que quedo en desuso y la voy a usar para alimentar 364 leds de la linea de 5V. Como comento un amigo en este tema, es mejor colocarlos en paralelo para facilitar la identificación de un led en caso de que se quemara. El problema es que no se como hacer para llevar esos 5V a 3.4V que corresponde a la tensión de alimentación de c/u de los led. El total de corriente demandada por el circuito es de 7,28 Amperes, (364 leds x 0,02A = 7,28A).
La fuente de PC iria embutida en una pared de durlok y conectada a la red electrica mediante su correspondiente llave de luz.


----------



## cristiangti

Hola a todos, soy muy nuevo en el foro. Estoy armando una iluminacion con LED color blanco frío de 10mm con una corriente de trabajo de 20 mA y una tension típica de 3,2 V (máxima de 3.6). Mi problema es que tengo que encender alrededor de 1500 LED´s. Busque transformadores de corriente continua y aprovechando su tensión y corriente arme un circuite en paralelo y en serie pero apenas puedo armara hasta 100 Leds. Necesito una solución economica, pense en rectificar 220V, y a la vez que sea segura. Digo segura porque es para la iluminación de un mueble de una tienda, donde algun chismoso podria tocar los diodos. Mi idea es armas tiras de LED, de la siguiente manera: sobre un fleje de plastico, las cuales son tiras plasticas que consegui en la ferreteria tengo 140 mts lineales, la cual las perforo con un sacabocado y por el orificio metos las patas del led, una vez que la "cabeza del led hace tope con la tira abro las patitas del led para luego conectarlas con el otro siguiente ubicado de la misma manera.

_______________________________________________________________________

O              O                 O                  O                  O                   O              O

________________________________________________________________________
algo asi seria la tira donde cada "0" es el orificio donde colo el led.
Espero una respuesta y gracias por su atencion. gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

cristiangti dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy muy nuevo en el foro. Estoy armando una iluminacion con LED color blanco frío de 10mm con una corriente de trabajo de 20 mA ...


*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*


----------



## cristiangti

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*



Hola me tome mi tiempo antes de preguntar todas las paginas del posteo pero nose cual circuito es el final ya que se hicieron, muchas modificaciones. solo necesito si alguien me puede facilitar la respuesta o ayuda, por algo lo hago a traves de un foro especializado. Vi que un solo usuario "tramper" hizo la iluminacion de la pecera y le ha funcionado, es decir le ha funcionado en la practica de todos los ciruitos, teoricos presenteados. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## dmc

Disculpen que me meta, pero leyendo este tema, me surge la siguiente inquietud:
   ¿Cual es la nesecidad de utilizar la tensión de la red (220 / 110 / 120V)?.
   Fuera de ser muy peligrosa, la electricidad no se lleva muy bien con el agua (caso del acuario).
   La cantidad de led's (500 a 1000 o mas), y la cantidad de materiales que se utilizan (capacitores de elevada aislación, puentes rectificadores, etc) que son componentes voluminosos y encima con alto voltaje, me dice que no es un proyecto muy económico que digamos.
   Todo lo anterior me lleva a concluir que, sería mejor utilizar una fuente más adecuada a esta necesidad, que podría ser una convecional (transformador, puente y capacitor) o una switching de gran capacidad, por ejemplo una fuente de PC, que si es chica nos proporciona unos 20 Amperes en 5 volts y 6 u 8 Amperes en 12V.
   Las ventajas (por lo menos dos) son: no hay disipación de calor en absoluto en la fuente iluminación (las resistencias limitadoras pueden ser de 1/8W en el caso de 5V), y NO existen tensiones potencialmente mortales, ademas de permitirnos jugar con las configuraciones de las conexiones de led.
   Como desventaja, podría ser que nesecitaríamos un poco más de trabajo, una resistencia por cada Led (en 5 V), pero creo que la seguridad lo justifica.


----------



## Scooter

La necesidad es ahorrar; una fuente es mas cara que un condensador.
Dentro de la fuente tienes tensiones peligrosas así que la pondrás en una caja; pon los leds en una caja y listo.
De cualquier modo la idea sería hacer una fuente de intensidad, no de tensión.


----------



## dmc

Scooter, podríamos discutir casi eternamente las ventajas y desventajas de cada tipo de fuentes, lo que si creo, es  que el tema de seguridad es importante.
Te dejo una nota de aplicación de ON Semiconductor, de una fuente de corriente constante para led's, basada en el LM317, yo la hice (para un cliente) pero con el LM 338 (solo cargue el circuito con 3 Amp) y me funcionó perfecto, por lo que supongo que si utilizas el LM 350 tambien te puede servir. Les dejo la nota de aplicación y la data de los diferentes reguladores.
Espero que les sirva.


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos…
He venido siguiendo el tema desde el inicio y me pareció muy bueno, tengo una pregunta y es que hasta ahora los led`s  usados son pequeños ò de muy baja potencia, pero podemos usar Led de potencia con este tipo de fuente???
El led seria de 1watt, blanco frio
Este funciona a 3.3v y 300mA, según lo que he visto el C1 seria de:
Xc=Zc= 1/(2pi*60Hz*6,94uf)=382,22Ohm
Y como V/R=I
115VAC/382,22=I=300,88mA   ; que es lo que necesitan los led.
Supongamos coloco una serie de 12led de 1 Watt
Entonces 12*3,3v=39,6v ; que es el voltaje min para los led.
Según lo visto usaría un zener como regulador no se los valores comerciales pero suponiendo uno de Vz=40 me serviría, si no existiera, usaría uno un poco más grande digamos Vz=43 y los 3,4v que me sobran los tumbo con una resistencia……

Les estaré muy agradecido si me pueden ayudar, no sé si lo que acabo de escribir más arriba este bien…desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## patatilla

Nilfred dijo:


> Me tomé el trabajo de armar un cuadro para la selección de C1, así otros pueden aventurarse con otras configuraciones.
> 
> Estando tan cerca de los 311v, tengo unas ganas locas de eliminar C1 del circuito, pero no me animo. ¿Alguien hizo la prueba? Serían solo LEDs, nada de resistencias de 5W. ¿Se puede?



Algo parecido he hecho en un coche y con éxito. He conectado varios diodos en serie superando por encima la tensión de trabajo de todos ellos a los de la batería y luego probando con el motor encendido para que tampoco no la llegue alcanzar.

Podrías hacer lo mismo, que superen en algunos voltios a los 311 volts.

Y por si acaso, ver la deriva térmica de la tensión.


----------



## RAFA67

Estimados, les acerco datos, comentarios y consultas acerca de este tema.
Hace un tiempo armé un circuito que se indica como "original", lo probé y anduvo bárbaro en mi casa ( es más aun anda perfecto).
Siguiendo esta experiencia, y aprovechando lo compacto del diseño metí todo el circuito en una cajia pástica y esta a su vez adentro de varios artefactos en una fachada a modo de decoración.

Resultado: A menos de 8 meses con un uso de 8 horas diarias los artefactos han perdido potencia notablemente.

Pregunta: Es probable que algo como picos de tensión o transitorios hayan arruinado los led o alguna parte del circuito ?

En las primeras páginas del tema, noté que se recomendaba poner un capacitor a la salida del electrolítico para absorver picos de hasta 1000 V .

Pregunta:
1) Puede andar un capacitor con este valor: 2G104K entiendo que son hasta 300 V?
2) He visto este tipo de fuentes dentro de los secadores de pelo o caloventores pero utilizan un capacitor en la entrada de 220 V de similar valor (330) pero mas cuadrado generalmente de color amarillo.No dispongo de foto en este momento. Influye esto en algo?

De paso les adjunto como quedó el armado de una alternativa de 25 Led con el circuito indicado como "ultimo". Como lo hago por ahora para mi casa no le estoy poniendo el capacitor luego del electrolítico.

La intención es mejorar algo que por ahora me había resultado bueno y barato, pero que tuvo problemas a la hora de comercializarlo.

Les agradezco desde ya su ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter

No me queda claro como lo montaste; puede ser problema de leds en paralelo, leds de mala calidad, de mala soldadura, humedad, vibraciones...


----------



## RAFA67

Hola Scooter, gracias por tu comentario.
En ambos casos todos los led están en serie, por ellos pasan 20 mA y las tensiones estan en los 3 V en cada uno. Ambos circuitos corresponden a variantes de fuente capacitiva, es más el del ultimo relaizado lo saqué de las primeras paginas de este tema (adjunto) sólo que le puse apenas 25 led y el capacitor a la entrada de 220 V es de 330.
Vibraciones no creo que tengan ya que en el original estan soldados sobre PCB y en el ultimo estan "clavados" en una placa de PVC espumado con agujeros de 4.75.
En cuanto a la calidad de los led, no puedo descartarlo sin embargo tengo leds de aquella partida integrados en el mismo circuito con funcionamiento perfecto en mi casa.
Por la humedad tampoco me preocuparía ya que los pinte con laca dielectrica, en cuanto a la mala soldadura...mmmm....ta bien que soy aficionado pero lo veo poco probable....
Sds.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica el circuito (el original y el que haz armado).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RAFA67

Hola El Aficionado, los circuitos ya están subidos en mis dos comentarios anteriores y no puedo subirlos de nuevo (salvo que les cambie el nombre ).

En el original el zener es de 18 V y el electrolitico de 24 V, esos son los unicos valores que no estaban en la foto.
El ultimo circuito es uno que publicó Nilfred en la página 2 donde incorpora un capacitor de 100 nF x 1000 V para evitar los picos de tensión.

Sds


----------



## Scooter

En el último esquema veo 7 u 8 leds, no veo 500. Supongo que repetiste el circuito completo n veces.
Si es así es extraño que se estropeen todos a la vez


----------



## RAFA67

Hola Scooter, el último esquema tiene dibujada una cantidad de led genérica ya que sepueden colocar hasta 50 led (lo publico Nilfred incorporando sugerecia de mcrven) yo le puse apenas 25 y los valores que medí daba que en cada led caía 3 V y que la corriente eran 20 mA en la serie. Me interesó frente al que ya había hecho porque parece tener en cuenta picos de tensión que pueden destruir los led.
Tanto el primer circuito que hice como este último funcionaron muy bien en mi casa, sin embargo el primero (original) presentó fallas en una provisión que realicé y de la cual no pude recuperar ningun circuito aún.
Las dudas que tengo son:
1) Es el circuito original afectable por transitorios o picos de tensión? (asumiendo que esta todo bien soldado, led de buena calidad, sin vibraciones etc)
2) En el circuito ultimo es necesario poner C3 de 1000 V? Puede ser de menos? Como funciona ese capacitor en esa posición?
3) En mi caso llego perfectamente a los 20mA poniendo C1 de 330 nF pero de 630 V, leí en otro foro que la aislación del capacitor baja a la mitad si es alterna dado que puede ser que en un momento este cargado con +311 y en otro con -311. Es esto así?
4) He visto este tipo de fuentes capacitivas en secadores de pelo pero el capasitor era más rectangular con bordes rectos como con una carcasa plastica. Como se ve yo puse el que encontré, influye esto en algo?
Sds.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 20084

Esto te puede servir

En castellano.

Ver el archivo adjunto 84755

En idioma original (mejor opción)
Ver el archivo adjunto 11051

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RAFA67

Hola elaficionado, gracias por tu respuesta. Mis comentarios serían:
1) Veré como anda con el varistor. No me queda claro si es una protección reversible, es decir que corta pero luego que pasa el pico sigue andando. Por lo que estuve leyendo al aumentar el voltaje este componente se cortocircuita y debería ser necesario poner un fusible para que salte. Sin despreciar las condiciones de seguridad me parece que la plaquita de componentes se va a hacer más grande de lo que planeaba (aunque el fusible también podría ponerlo fuera de ella )
2) Asumo que el el capacitor de 630 V es el adecuado, me queda la duda sobre el tipo de capacitores que vi en artefactos que usan este tipo de fuentes, adjunto una foto (F1) de uno cualquiera.
3) Volviendo al tema de la proteccion contra picos, me interesaría saber como funciona el capacitor de 100 nF antes de los led.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El varistor conduce cuando hay un sobrevoltaje momentáneo, el absorbe la corriente de exceso que se genera en ese instante. 

El condensador sólo debe cumplir con la capacidad que se necesita y el voltaje de trabajo adecuado. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## krodex

templas dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿existe alguna forma de conectar 500 led's de 10 mm blancos de alta intensidad a corriente alterna de 220v? Son para iluminar un acuario y los datos de dichos led's son:
> 
> 3.8 v
> 20 mA
> 
> he visto por ahí que ya hay bombillas con led's pero son muy caras y dentro se ven unos cuantos componentes electrónicos. Yo tengo ya los led's de 10 mm y se me ha ocurrido que a lo mejor no resulta muy difícil conectarlos con algunos componentes (no sé, condensadores, resistencias, diodos, etc) directamente al enchufe. Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Un saludo.




Te recomiendo que mejor ocupe una fuente de dc de 12-18v y los conectes serie paralelo es mejor.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a tod@s! 
Mi idea es hacer una insoladora de doble cara bastante grande. En concreto 345 leds UV por cada cara. Las carecterísticas de los leds son las siguientes: 3,4V, 20mA, entre 5000mcd y 7000 mcd. Iría alimentado por 220V/50Hz. He mirado las anteriores propuestas de circuitos, pero no me queda claro para aplicarlo a mi circuito en particular.
¡Gracias de antemano como siempre!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> Mi idea es hacer una insoladora de doble cara bastante grande. En concreto 345 leds UV por cada cara. Las carecterísticas de los leds son las siguientes: 3,4V, 20mA, entre 5000mcd y 7000 mcd. Iría alimentado por 220V/50Hz. He mirado las anteriores propuestas de circuitos, pero no me queda claro para aplicarlo a mi circuito en particular.
> ¡Gracias de antemano como siempre!



Es cuestión de acomodar este esquema, o alguno similar, para armar "Series de LED´s" 

Ver el archivo adjunto 3962​
1) Calculas cuantos LED´s en serie vas a colocar
2) Calculas cuantas series vas a colocar
3) Calculas la corriente total que consumirá todo
4) Calculas el capacitor de filtro según la corriente consumida.
5) Calculas el capacitor (Reactancia capacitiva)
6) Armas todo
7) Miras extasiado lo bien que funciona
8) Te vas a festejar, tomando cerveza, con tus amigos.

Yo haría así.


----------



## DanielNR

Muchas gracias Fogonazo!
Rápido y efectivo como siempre. ¿Se te ocurre alguna manera de añadir al circuito un temporizador digital?
Les mantendré informados.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo!
> Rápido y efectivo como siempre. ¿Se te ocurre alguna manera de añadir al circuito un temporizador digital?
> Les mantendré informados.



Sip, en el Foro hay un par de temporizadores. Por simplicidad, busca alguno con un PIC.

Si no te apetecen los PIC, aquí tienes 2 de lógica discreta: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dos-modelos-contadores-seteables-seudo-aporte-27518/


----------



## Tachenk

1) Calculas cuantos LED´s en serie vas a colocar   25 a 12v 0,9A 
2) Calculas cuantas series vas a colocar   1
3) Calculas la corriente total que consumirá todo  23 A
4) Calculas el capacitor de filtro según la corriente consumida.  ¿? 
5) Calculas el capacitor (Reactancia capacitiva)  ¿ 0.5 F ?
6) Armas todo     
7) Miras extasiado lo bien que funciona     
8) Te vas a festejar, tomando cerveza, con tus amigos.    

¿ Voy bien? o que modifico
Gracias


----------



## DanielNR

No sería mejor poner 15 leds en serie, en 23 lineas tal y como muestra el circuito que propone Fogonazo?
No sé de dónde sacas los 23 A


----------



## SERGIOD

Encontré ya unos meses una buena Web site y me llamo la atención estos vídeos:


----------



## Tachenk

DanielNR dijo:


> No sería mejor poner 15 leds en serie, en 23 lineas tal y como muestra el circuito que propone Fogonazo?
> 
> No sé de dónde sacas los 23 A


Se me ha entendido mal, no planteo  una solucion, planteo dudas a un circuito similar pero de mas potencia, claro que me serviria este circuito, por eso pregunto. 
De mi circuito, pongo mi ejemplo practico
230VCC rectificado por los diodos y condensadores, quedaria aprox. 320V
25 Leds a 12 V pues eso...


----------



## Fogonazo

Tachenk dijo:


> Se me ha entendido mal, no planteo  una solucion, planteo dudas a un circuito similar pero de mas potencia, claro que me serviria este circuito, por eso pregunto.
> De mi circuito, pongo mi ejemplo practico
> 230VCC rectificado por los diodos y condensadores, quedaria aprox. 320V
> 25 Leds a 12 V pues eso...



*No* puedes hacer una fuente "Sin transformador" de *23A*


----------



## Tachenk

Fogonazo dijo:


> *No* puedes hacer una fuente "Sin transformador" de *23A*



:cabezon::cabezon::estudiando:  Tienes razón estoy tonto. Me he liado con montaje en paralelo.hno: Estamos en post de montaje en serie.. 
Seria 1A -2A , ya que los leds son de 0,9A
Entonces, según tu esquema, el valor de los componentes para 322 VDC  aprox. (una vez rectificado y filtrado) seria el que corresponda. ?
Mi duda esta en el valor de C1 y R1  con un consumo aprox. 250W en Leds.
Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Scooter

Si son de 0,9 son la serie es de 0,9A
No filtres, salvo que seas hipersensible, a 100Hz no te va a molestar


----------



## Tachenk

Scooter dijo:


> Si son de 0,9 son la serie es de 0,9A
> No filtres, salvo que seas hipersensible, a 100Hz no te va a molestar


  No si no me va a molestar a mi, es para acuario grande, mi duda es si a 100Hz no va a bajar mucho el rendimiento lumínico del Led. 
Es que a 50 Hz el rendimiento lumínico baja un 40% con relación a continua. 
En un acuario se exprime hasta el ultimo Lumen, llevando las pantallas led al máximo, 

Por cierto que nos da los 100Hz? ¿C1?


----------



## Fogonazo

Tachenk dijo:


> No si no me va a molestar a mi, es para acuario grande, mi duda es si a 100Hz no va a bajar mucho el rendimiento lumínico del Led.
> Es que a 50 Hz el rendimiento lumínico baja un 40% con relación a continua.
> En un acuario se exprime hasta el ultimo Lumen, llevando las pantallas led al máximo,
> 
> *Por cierto que nos da los 100Hz*? ¿C1?



*2* veces la frecuencia de la red de distribución eléctrica (50Hz)


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Hacela fácil, en vez de usar un capacitor, usá una resistencia limitadora, ¿mayores pérdidas? si, pero cálculo más fácil también.

Por otro lado esa resistencia limitadora obtenela en función de la corriente media, de esa forma vas a obtener un buen brillo, *pero* verificá que la corriente pico no supere la corriente pico máxima que recomienda el fabricante de los leds.


----------



## Scooter

Si al final los atajos acaban no valiendo, si aprecias los leds yo haría o compraría una fuente de corriente constante "decente" 

¿Eso de las pérdidas del 40% por qué motivo es?


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Yo creo que depende de la aplicación.

Si justo da la casualidad que necesitas poner varios leds en serie tal que la resistencia limitadora no tenga que disipar gran potencia, no me parece una mala alternativa, más en leds de alta potencia. Solo hay que calcular bien esa resistencia/capacitor limitador.

Si preocupa un posible aumento de la tensión de línea, habrá que tomar precaución, usando por ejemplo un varistor con un fusible (creo que la más sencilla).

Para mí, el inconveniente de esta solución se presenta cuando los leds en serie son pocos.

Estoy de acuerdo que la regulación es precaria, es decir, dependes que la tensión de línea sea la óptima, si es menor, bajará el brillo y si es mayor puede dañar los leds en caso de no tener alguna protección. La pregunta es, ¿nuestros ojos son tan capaces de detectar cambios esa diferencia de brillo por cambios en la corriente del led?


----------



## Tachenk

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Hacela fácil, en vez de usar un capacitor, usá una resistencia limitadora, ¿mayores pérdidas? si, pero cálculo más fácil también.
> 
> Por otro lado esa resistencia limitadora obtenela en función de la corriente media, de esa forma vas a obtener un buen brillo, *pero* verifica que la corriente pico no supere la corriente pico máxima que recomienda el fabricante de los leds.


Pues si, eso lo tengo claro si hago este montaje,  ver corriente real y en  base tantos leds a 11V -900mA, saldran mas leds, por seguridad, La R, siempre sera la mínima que me de la medicion.



Scooter dijo:


> Si al final los atajos acaban no valiendo, si aprecias los leds yo haría o compraría una fuente de corriente constante "decente"
> ¿Eso de las pérdidas del 40% por qué motivo es?


Pues si, tambien tiene Ud. razon, pero, en este caso valen bastante menos los Leds que una fuente estabiliza de Corriente contante que me de los 350W´s que necesito de mínimo y mas para que no valla forzada. Me da igual de 12V 40A para paralelo (poco aconsejable) que dos o tres fuentes de 160V y 1,5 A o 2.
50 Leds de estos ya los tengo, son a 1,2€  el sistema de alimentación estoy riñendo con el, que me veo acabando con la clásica fuente de PC y R individuales limitadoras, trabajando los leds al 85-90% por mas seguridad, que por cierto, viendo la disipación de calor que se necesita, voy a tener que recurrir a la refrigeración por agua. 
El porque da menos lúmenes, supongo que sera por la baja frecuencia de los 50 Hz.
Por supuesto la vista no lo ve, (yo por encima de 18Hz ya no veo  ) pero una cámara digital si lo ve. 
Es lo que me dice el luxometro.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si preocupa un posible aumento de la tensión de línea, habrá que tomar precaución, usando por ejemplo un varistor con un fusible (creo que la más sencilla).
> La pregunta es, ¿nuestros ojos son tan capaces de detectar cambios esa diferencia de brillo por cambios en la corriente del led?


 Gracias por la idea del varistor , no había caído, es lo que tiene tener pocos conocimientos.
Lo de los ojos ya esta explicado mas arriba, pero me da que a las plantas no les da igual.
Podría explayarme sobre mis pruebas de la frecuencia de las luz artificial y su efecto sobre las plantas acuáticas, pero no es el post. 
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, ya me quedan menos dudas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Tachenk dijo:


> El porque da menos lúmenes, supongo que sera por la baja frecuencia de los 50 Hz.
> Por supuesto la vista no lo ve, (yo por encima de 18Hz ya no veo  ) pero una cámara digital si lo ve.
> Es lo que me dice el luxometro.



Porque seguro estas colocando una resistencia limitadora muy elevada. La frecuencia no tiene nada que ver con la intensidad, si tal vez te puede afectar la longitud de onda u otras yerbas.

Lo que deberías hacer, es calcular corriente media sobre la resistencia después del rectificador mediante esta aproximacióm:

[LATEX]I_{media} \approx \frac{2}{\pi}.\frac{V_{pico-Rlimitadora}}{R_{limitadora}}[/LATEX] 

Es una aproximación, porque en realidad sobre la resistencia no tenés una "senoidal rectificada" total, sino picos en ángulos de conducción menor. 

Ejemplo, leds que en continua piden 20mA, Vpico=10v:

[LATEX]R_{limitadora} \approx \frac{10v.2}{\pi}.\frac{1}{20mA} \approx 330 \Omega[/LATEX] 

Pero ojo, que la corriente de pico será:

[LATEX]I_{pico} = \frac{V_{pico-Rlimitadora}}{R_{limitadora}} \approx 30mA[/LATEX] 

A tener en cuenta:


 Como es una aproximación, en este caso siempre vas a tener una corriente media menor a la estimada.
 Comparar Ipico con la hoja de datos del led.

Si querés obtener la corriente media exacta, es necesario saber los ángulos de conducción. 

Volviendo al ej. anterior para Vp-Rlimitadora=10V en 220v:

- El ángulo de conducción es de casi 30º.

[LATEX]I_{media} = \frac{2.sen(\alpha)}{\pi}.\frac{V_{pico-Rlimitadora}}{R_{limitadora}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{limitadora} \approx \frac{2.sen(30)}{\pi}.\frac{10v}{20mA} \approx 82 \Omega[/LATEX]

Como ves, la resistencia cambio y mucho de 330 Ohms a 82 Ohms, esa diferencia es la que seguro notas con el luxómetro.

Pero ojo ahora la Ipico será:

[LATEX]I_{pico} = \frac{10v}{82 \Omega} \approx 121mA[/LATEX] 

*Mucho cuidado con eso.* 

Te dejo esta tablita para saber el ángulo de conducción en función de la caída de tensión sobre la resistencia limitadora en 220v:


 [LATEX]V_{R-limitadora}=5v \rightarrow \alpha=20 [/LATEX]
 [LATEX]V_{R-limitadora}=10v \rightarrow \alpha=30 [/LATEX]
 [LATEX]V_{R-limitadora}=15v \rightarrow \alpha=36 [/LATEX]
 [LATEX]V_{R-limitadora}=20v \rightarrow \alpha=40 [/LATEX]


----------



## Tachenk

Bien, gracias, lo mejor sera montar  medir y probar..
Probare solo con 10 Leds de 12V 0.9 A, calculando para 11 V y 0.8 A 
Ya comentare... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Un saludo


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Tachenk dijo:


> Bien, gracias, lo mejor sera montar  medir y probar..
> Probare solo con 10 Leds de 12V 0.9 A, calculando para 11 V y 0.8 A...





Pocos leds en serie, necesitas más.

Ejemplo 24 leds en serie => te da 288V, quedando 23 Vpico para la resistencia limitadora.

Para no confundir, con un esquemático similar a este (*sin los capacitores!*):






Que difiere un poco del que subió *Fogo*.


----------



## DanielNR

En mi caso por ejemplo sería:

                    345 leds x 20mA= 6,9A (consumo total)

Teniendo en cuenta que cada led estará alimentado por 3,2V ...

                    345 leds x 3,2V =   1104V (voltaje total)

Para conseguir tal voltaje tendré que colocar ...

                     1104V/311V(ya rectificados) = 3,54....
... rectificadores más


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> En mi caso por ejemplo sería:
> 
> 345 leds x 20mA= *6,9A (consumo total)*
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que cada led estará alimentado por 3,2V ...
> 
> 345 leds x 3,2V =   1104V (voltaje total)
> 
> Para conseguir tal voltaje tendré que colocar ...
> 
> 1104V/311V(ya rectificados) = 3,54....
> ... rectificadores más



 No comprendo tu cuenta. 

Si conectas 7892 LED´s en serie y cada uno requiere de 20mA para iluminar adecuadamente, necesitas una fuente de alimentación que te entregue la friolera de *20mA (0,02A)*


----------



## Tachenk

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Pocos leds en serie, necesitas más.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img716/4205/esquematico.png
> Que difiere un poco del que subió *Fogo*.



Su ya se, solo era para probar, para no fundir (literalmente) todos.
Seria este esquema valido?


----------



## DanielNR

> No comprendo tu cuenta.
> 
> Si conectas 7892 LED´s en serie y cada uno requiere de 20mA para iluminar adecuadamente, necesitas una fuente de alimentación que te entregue la friolera de 20mA (0,02A)
> Me Gusta



¿Quieres decir que mientras tenga 20mA puedo poner cuantos leds quiera?


----------



## Tachenk

DanielNR dijo:


> En mi caso por ejemplo sería:
> 
> 345 leds x 20mA= 6,9A (consumo total)
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que cada led estará alimentado por 3,2V ...
> 
> 345 leds x 3,2V =   1104V (voltaje total)
> 
> Para conseguir tal voltaje tendré que colocar ...
> 
> 1104V/311V(ya rectificados) = 3,54....
> ... rectificadores más


Si colocas el doble de leds, te vale un trafo de microondas (si te atreves)


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Tachenk dijo:


> Seria este esquema valido?



Los capacitores como mencioné vuelan.

El número máximo de led para una Vd=12v debería ser de 25, dando una Vp sobre la resistencia de casi 10V.

¿Qué modelos de leds vas a usar?, para saber la Ipico máxima que se aguantan.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que mientras tenga 20mA puedo poner cuantos leds quiera?



Sip, "Mientras que estén en serie" pero (Siempre aparece un pero)

Según la cantidad de LED´s será,también, la "Tensión" necesaria para que enciendan 

Para un LED 3,3V
Para 7892 necesitas 7892 * 3,3V = *26.100V *

Por eso la recomendación de hacer varias series y colocar estas en paralelo


----------



## Tachenk

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Los capacitores como mencioné vuelan.
> 
> El número máximo de led para una Vd=12v debería ser de 25, dando una Vp sobre la resistencia de casi 10V.
> 
> ¿Qué modelos de leds vas a usar?, para saber la Ipico máxima que se aguantan.



Imax 1400 mA
Ip  1800mA
Vmax. 12v con If 1050mA
Pero hay que alimentarlos a 11-12 V con 0.9A max. si no duran poco. 
Es el clasico led de 10W , que realmente son 9 montados en dos lineas serie y paralelo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Son bastante buenos esos leds, hay algunos chinos que la Ipico es muy cercana a la Imedia.

Resumiendo los datos que tenemos:


 Nº leds = 25 => 25*12v=300v.
 Caída de tensión por el puente 1,2v aproximádamente.
 Pico de línea [LATEX]\sqrt{2}.220v=311v[/LATEX].
 Tensión pico sobre la resistencia limitadora => 311v-(300v+1,2v) => casi 10v.
 Ángulo de conducción, casi 30º.
 Imedia led= 900mA.
 Ipico led=1,8A.

Buscamos primero la resistencia mínima limitadora en función de la corriente de pico:

[LATEX]R_{limitadora-min}=\frac{V_{pico-Rlimitadora}}{I_{pico-LED}}=\frac{10v}{1,8A} \approx 5,6 \Omega[/LATEX]

Luego con esa resistencia mínima obtenemos cual será la corriente media que tendrán los leds:

[LATEX]I_{media-LED-max}=\frac{2.sen(\alpha)}{\pi}.\frac{V_{pico-Rlimitadora}}{R_{limitadora-min}}=\frac{2.sen(30)}{\pi}.\frac{10v}{5,6 \Omega}=0,57A[/LATEX]

Esa será la máxima corriente media que podes lograr con esa configuración. 

Por otro lado la potencia a disipar sobre la resistencia dependerá de la corriente eficaz, para hacer un cálculo fácil sin depender del ángulo de conducción:

[LATEX]P_{R-limitadora} \approx \frac{V_{pico-Rlimitadora}^{2}}{2.R_{limitadora}}= \frac{(10v)^{2}}{2.5,6 \Omega}=8,9W[/LATEX]

Esa potencia estará sobredimensionda, en realidad es menor.

¿Qué podrías hacer para obtener mayor corriente media sobre los leds?

Tratar de tener mayor ángulo de conducción, eso lo haces colocando menos leds en series, *pero* la contra de hacer eso es que c/vez más potencia deberá disipar la resistencia limitadora, llegando a un punto en que el circuito no resulta útil, es decir tenes que buscar un equilibrio.

También en algún punto podrías buscar un equilibrio con un capacitor en serie para ayudar a la resistencia limitadora.


----------



## Tachenk

Mas claro el agua..   Así da gusto plantear dudas. 
Por lo que veo es casi igual a mi planteamiento del post  #171 

Por otro lado, ¿que pasa con los condensadores? Su valor es correcto ?: Ver el archivo adjunto 102176

Segun entiendo no hace falta ni R1 ni C1 segun el esquema de Fogonazo descrito en el post #150
Gracias por tu tiempo..


----------



## Fogonazo

*4 *capacitores en serie de 10000µF suman *2500µF* 

Así como está cuando conectes ocurrirá alguna de estas cosas:

1) Vaporizas el puente rectificador
2) Salta el magneto-térmico de tu casa.
3) Salta el fusible de la calle.
4) Todas las anteriores.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Como te dije antes, los capacitores los tenes que sacar y más con todas las advertencias que te está dando *Fogo*.

Esos capacitores los había pensado para leds de 20mA y quería tener la opción de poder obtener una "cuasi" continua en vez de los 100Hz, ya que la idea era usar esa lámpara en fotografía y no sabía si los 100Hz podían afectar en la foto, al final descubrí que no afectan en nada. Incluso después descubrí (gracias a este foro) que a esos capacitores le faltan 4 resistencias en paralelo que sirvan para dividir bien la tensión en la serie.

Sobre los capacitores del esquema de *Fogo*, tal vez podes conseguir un mix entre la resistencia limitadora y esos capacitor, pero el gran problema es que para las corrientes que manejas el capacitor deberá ser muy grande (uF) y después aparece el problema de la corriente inrush durante la carga de ese capacitor. Por facilidad, yo no usaría esa configuración. 

Para que te des una idea, acá te dejo los problemas que traen trabajar con capacitores y altas corrientes con pocos leds en serie:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/capacitor-alterna-inrush-ntc-82605/

Gracias a la solución propuesta por *Eduardo* (similar al circuito propuesto por *Fogo*, pero con corrientes mucho mayores) pude hacer funcionar bien el circuito, pero por el precio de esos capacitores (3,3uF x 400v), no sé hasta que punto no conviene usar las fuentes que recomendaba *Scooter*.


----------



## Tachenk

Fogonazo dijo:


> *4 *capacitores en serie de 10000µF suman *2500µF*
> 
> Así como está cuando conectes ocurrirá alguna de estas cosas:
> 
> 1) Vaporizas el puente rectificador
> 2) Salta el magneto-térmico de tu casa.
> 3) Salta el fusible de la calle.
> 4) Todas las anteriores.



:cabezon::loco:  Perdón otra vez me he liado, por querer aprovechar el circuito, serian en  *paralelo*

Bueno, pues nada, buscaba una solución barata a la alimentación de led´s para estas potencias en serie. 
Una fuente de mas de 400W de corriente constante, vale una pasta. 
La pantalla llevaría en total 40 x 10 Led´s de 10W 
Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tachenk dijo:


> :cabezon::loco:  Perdón otra vez me he liado, por querer aprovechar el circuito, serian en  *paralelo*
> 
> Bueno, pues nada, buscaba una solución barata a la alimentación de led´s para estas potencias en serie.
> Una fuente de mas de 400W de corriente constante, vale una pasta.
> La pantalla llevaría en total 40 x 10 Led´s de 10W
> Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.



Ahhhh, si colocas los 4 capacitores en paralelo que sumados darán 40.000µF sin lugar a dudas se cumplirán:

1) Vaporizas el puente rectificador
2) Salta el magneto-térmico de tu casa.
3) Salta el fusible de la calle.
4) Cuando exploten los capacitores habrá un principio de incendio y vendrán los bomberos.
5) Tal vez quemes el transformador de alta tensión del barrio.
6) Todas las anteriores.

Esa solución *NO* es posible, ni con capacitores en serie *NI* en paralelo.




Tachenk dijo:


> :cabezon::loco:  Perdón otra vez me he liado, por querer aprovechar el circuito, serian en  *paralelo*
> 
> Bueno, pues nada, buscaba una solución barata a la alimentación de led´s para estas potencias en serie.
> Una fuente de mas de *400W de corriente constante, vale una pasta. *
> La pantalla llevaría en total 40 x 10 Led´s de 10W
> Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.



No tanto si empleas una fuente de PC y la adaptas.


----------



## Tachenk

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahhhh, si colocas los 4 capacitores en paralelo que sumados darán 40.000µF sin lugar a dudas se cumplirán:
> 
> 1) Vaporizas el puente rectificador
> 2) Salta el magneto-térmico de tu casa.
> 3) Salta el fusible de la calle.
> 4) Cuando exploten los capacitores habrá un principio de incendio y vendrán los bomberos.
> 5) Tal vez quemes el transformador de alta tensión del barrio.
> 6) Todas las anteriores.


  No problemo, tengo un cuñado bombero..



Fogonazo dijo:


> No tanto si empleas una fuente de PC y la adaptas.


¿que me tengo que leer otra vez los 688 post de Dosme.......? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


----------



## Scooter

Mas caro vale que quinientos leds se quemen.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a tod@s! 
Tras varias pruebas en Livewire y siguiendo uno de los circuitos que propuso 'Fogo', creo que tengo el esquema que buscaba. A ver qué les parece.


----------



## Jorge Tadeo

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Jorge de Argentina y queria saber si alguno de ustedes tiene de que forma conectar varios led de alta potencia para hacer una lampara de alumbrado de calle, y que el consumo se bajo.
Vivo en el coampo y tengo aliemtacion por paneles solares.
Abrazo.


----------



## Tachenk

Depende a que llames "alta potencia" ¿Leds de 100W´s?
El consumo sera tan bajo como tu quieras..
¿Cuantos Lúmenes necesitas?  
Con lo escueto en la aportación de datos, poco o nada mas se puede decir.


----------



## Jorge Tadeo

Muchas Gracias por la pornta respuesta.
La verdad que no tengo un calculo de iluminacion, hoy tiene estan colocados lamparas de bajo consumo de 110 W que son como una de 205 o 300 W de una lampara normal.
La verdad que estuve viendo y saben un monton por eso queria saber si me pueden ayudar.
Abrazo.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a tod@s de nuevo. Como ya comenté mi idea es la de hacer una insoladora a doble cara, más grande que la que ya tengo. Al final me decanté por hacer un circuito diferente al que me propuso 'Fogonazo' (no me pregunten el porqué, ni si quiera yo lo sé). Como se puede ver en la foto, he colocado un total de 10 puentes rectificadores tipo W08M de 1,5A. 5 por cada lámina de leds. Con una resistencia de 470Ω y 1/2W a cada una de las salidas positivas de los rectificadores. He alimentado 69 leds en serie y funciona bien. Se calienta bastante la resistencia, pero parece que aguanta. He medido la salida de voltaje entre el + y - de uno de los rectificadores y da 210VDC/93VAC. Les adjunto fotos del temporizador que quiero incorporar y el gran protagonista de esta historia, el maletín.
Saludos!!


----------



## yosimiro

Jorge Tadeo dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por la pornta respuesta.
> La verdad que no tengo un calculo de iluminacion, hoy tiene estan colocados lamparas de bajo consumo de 110 W que son como una de 205 o 300 W de una lampara normal.
> La verdad que estuve viendo y saben un monton por eso queria saber si me pueden ayudar.
> Abrazo.



Acabo de ver tu mensaje, así como no veo a que conclusión has llegado.
Te decidiste por ños led de alto poder, o usarás leds de alto brillo(más económicos, y más fáciles de alimentar).
Por ejemplo, aquí tienes dos casos que circulan por la web...





Yo armé algo parecido a eso, conecté 48 leds de alto brillo de 5mm que tienen una tensión de 3,12V, y su corriente es de 18ma, pero según un video que recomendaba darles solo 15ma, hice eso, la lámpara funciona muy bién y por recibir menos corriente de la niminal, seguramente va a durar mucho, sin por eso sacrificar brillo.
Utilicé un capacitor de 0,47mf X 400V en serie con una resistencia de 2,2K por 3W, y luego del puente, un electrolítico de 10mf por 35V.
Todo esto conectado a 220v 50Hz.
Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es cuestión de acomodar este esquema, o alguno similar, para armar "Series de LED´s"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 3962​
> 1) Calculas cuantos LED´s en serie vas a colocar
> 2) Calculas cuantas series vas a colocar
> 3) Calculas la corriente total que consumirá todo
> 4) Calculas el capacitor de filtro según la corriente consumida.
> 5) Calculas el capacitor (Reactancia capacitiva)
> 6) Armas todo
> 7) Miras extasiado lo bien que funciona
> 8) Te vas a festejar, tomando cerveza, con tus amigos.
> 
> Yo haría así.


 
En mi circuito no he colocado capacitor, pero si lo mejor es colocarlo/s, me gustaría saber qué datos me hacen falta para calcular su valor. Por eso no sé cómo se hace en los pasos 4 y 5 que propuso Fogo.
Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro

Yo lo hice empíricamente, porque en un video, de los tantos que hay, el autor dice que hay muchos factores que pueden alterar el resultado final.





Por ejemplo, el enciende 66 leds, y primero pone un cap. de 0,47mf, y no le funciona (poca corriente).
Entonces luego coloca uno de 0,63, y eureka.

Como yo conecté solo 48, me dije que tal vez el de 0,47mf a mi me serviría, y así fue.
Nótese, una extraña similitud entre los números "66(leds)-0,63mf", y "48(leds)-0,47mf"

*Pero atención, estamos hablando de leds que solo necesitan 20ma*, y como puedes ver en el video, el autor los alimenta con solo 15ma, de modo que puedan durar más.
*Repito, no hablamos de leds que consuman grandes corrientes.*


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias ppp! Alguien sabe qué función tiene el capacitor de la entrada de 0.22µF/400v?


----------



## yosimiro

¿A cual te refieres?


----------



## DanielNR

Al del video que has puesto. Él dice que es para controlar el consumo de los leds pero no lo tengo claro


----------



## DanielNR

He comprobado los 69 leds en serie con 210VDC. Se encienden sin problema. Pero no comprendo el consumo en mA que me aparece. Vean las fotos. 
Me esperaba un consumo mucho mayor.


----------



## yosimiro

Ese capacitor, es de un proyecto anterior, el que termina usando es el de 0.63mf.
En cuanto a lo que mides, si es corriente, esos leds te van a durar muy poco.
Como se ve en el video, para leds de 20ma, usa solo 15ma(25% menos).en cambio estas usando un 50% más de lo que es la norma para leds de alto brillo.
¿Qué estás usando para controlar la corriente?.


----------



## DanielNR

Creo que entoces estaba equivocado. Pensaba que serían 20mA por cada led. Puede que tengas razón ppp. No estoy usando nada para controlar la corriente. De hecho no sé que es lo que puedo usar en mi circuito con tal fin. Mis cáculos son los siguientes: después del puente rectificador tengo 210VDC; tengo 69 leds en serie.
210/69=3.043...V en cada led. Con lo cual no llega al voltaje nominal que aconseja el fabricante (3,4V).
Sin embargo, tengo por otro lado el problema de los 29.6mA por serie de leds.
También tengo que decir que he comprobado de forma individual un led de los que estoy usando, aplicándole 3,4V (sin resistencia) y me daba 15,22mA. Esto demuestra que al aumentar el voltaje, baja la intensidad y viceversa.  
¿Qué me aconsejan? ¿Poner un capacitor antes de pasar por del puente rectificador?
Les adjunto el circuito:


----------



## yosimiro

Mi pregunta es, como obtienes 210V luego del puente, si partes de 220 alterna.
Luego, si tienes 210V, la cantidad de leds  3,4, arroja un resultado de 234V, *"algo no cierra"*.



Tal como en el video,y partiendo de 220 alterna, antes del puente va un capacitor(condensador) de 0,63mf por 400V y este a su vez en serie con una resistencia de 2,2KΩ.(la potencia de esa resistencia,ya sabes)
Con eso tendrías que rondar en los 15ma en toda la serie.
Si te da menos, aumentas el tamaño del cap, o agregas uno en paralelo(tal vez 100 nanos más o sea 0,10mf).
Pero toda esta cuenta es para 66 leds, lo demás está en el video.
A mi, siguiendo eso me funcionó muy bién.


----------



## DanielNR

p p p dijo:


> Mi pregunta es, como obtienes 210V luego del puente, si partes de 220 alterna.
> Luego, si tienes 210V, la cantidad de leds  3,4, arroja un resultado de 234V, *"algo no cierra"*.
> ...



Después de pasar por el puente me da 210VDC, que son unos 93VAC aproximadamente. En cuanto a los 234V, es correcto. Aún me haría falta más voltaje.


----------



## yosimiro

¿Por qué no pruebas los ejemplos del post 190, que son más simples?.
A la salida del puente, no vas a tener esa limitación(tensión).
Vpico = 220x 1.4142 = 311.24
Y como te dije, funcionan.


----------



## DanielNR

El tema es que ya tengo la placa hecha como se ve en la foto. Tendré que empezar de nuevo o hacer una segunda placa con condesadores y resistencias


----------



## yosimiro

Afortunadamente, yo no se hacer placas, así que solo me limité a seguir instrucciones. y coloqué los led sobre una placa de plástico que yo mismo perfore, "cableando" los leds.

Para no tener que andar midiendo mucho, corte una pequeña matriz  con 6 pares de orificios, y esa me sirvió para hacer los 48 orificios bien hubicados.


----------



## jreyes

Hice esta hoja de cálculo para determinar el valor del capacitor en serie para una lámpara LED:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1OpVryrm7fWBt4q0Iw_CZ5TCpPbU1kZurAuzcjtNJZBE/edit?usp=sharing







Los datos necesarios se ingresan en las celdas de color marrón y el resultado (el valor del capacitor necesario) aparece en la celda verde.

La hoja la probé con algunas configuraciones donde variaba el número de LEDs en serie y el simulador arrojaba un resultado bastante cercano al predicho en la hoja de cálculo.

El circuito:








Y la imagen con la corriente de unos de los LEDs en serie:







Si alguien más puede probar la hoja de cálculo para asegurar que funciona bien se lo agradecería.




Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro

En la configuración que hice, me dá correcto.

Herramienta muy util


----------



## DanielNR

Muchas gracias jreyes! Haré mis cálculos y veré que capacitor necesito.
Saludos!


----------



## DanielNR

Estoy buscando comprar condensadores cerámicos de 400V. Donde suelo comprar mis componentes electrónicos no hay y he mirado por ebay, farnell, y varias webs más y nada. 
¿Alguien sabe alguna página donde poder encontrarlos?


----------



## J2C

DanielNR

El condensador en serie con la línea de 220/230Vca *no* debe ser cerámico.

Para esta función se usan de Poliéster ó Poliéster Metalizado y dado que están sobre la línea de energía de Vca deben ser tipo 600V - 400 VCA específicos para esa función.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DanielNR

Tienes toda la razón. Gracias por aclararlo. 
Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Hice el calculo en la tabla de Excel para conectar 36 leds de 20mA blanco frio y da exacto lo que estaba haciendo en la realidad, estoy usando un Vrms de 120 VAC y programe una corriente para los leds de 0,015 A para usar un capacitor de 1 uF. 

Ahora si quiero conectar 3 leds de 1W en serie los datos que me da la tabla es una Xc de 310.1 Ohms para un condensador de 8.557 uF, no tengo problemas con manejar esos valores tan altos de capacitancia en el circuito tanque? el circuito de aplicacion no supone el uso de una R limitadora en serie con los leds, podria dejarla asi?


----------



## jreyes

Ferchito dijo:


> Hice el calculo en la tabla de Excel para conectar 36 leds de 20mA blanco frio y da exacto lo que estaba haciendo en la realidad, estoy usando un Vrms de 120 VAC y programe una corriente para los leds de 0,015 A para usar un capacitor de 1 uF.
> 
> Ahora si quiero conectar 3 leds de 1W en serie los datos que me da la tabla es una Xc de 310.1 Ohms para un condensador de 8.557 uF, no tengo problemas con manejar esos valores tan altos de capacitancia en el circuito tanque? el circuito de aplicacion no supone el uso de una R limitadora en serie con los leds, podria dejarla asi?


No deberías tener problemas en usar esa capacidad.
El circuito no usa una resistencia limitadora ya que dicha función la realiza el condensador en serie.



Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Debe tener una resistencia limitadora para proteger los diodos de Isurge.

Chao.

elaficionado.
Nota: Mira la teoría aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/840198/


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola gracias por responder, pero segun los datos del circuito que describí,  como debo calcular dicha resistencia limitadora?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los 310 ohmios los divides en 10 ohmios y 300 ohmios.
La capacidad del condensado o capacitor, la hallas de los 300 ohmio que es la inductancia capacitiva.
Los 10 ohmios es la resistencia limitadora, la potencia la calculas con la corriente de LED (esta potencia debe de ser el doble de la potencia calculada).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: No te sugiero que alimentes 3 LEDs de 1w con 120Vca, pero si tienes dinero y quieres experimentar suerte.
Importante: Ese circuito es peligroso está conectado a la red eléctrica sin aislamiento y ese voltaje es muy alto.


----------



## SKYFALL

Te refieres a no alimentar solo 3 leds de 1W y mejor conectar mas en serie, o no alimentar leds de esa potencia con un circuito como este y mejor usar un driver convencional?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa un driver convencional o equivalente.
Ese circuito de 120v ó 220vca es para poca corriente (50mA máx.)
Teóricamente puedes hacerlo para más corriente, pero en la práctica no es viable.
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/840198/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

